# is it wrong to be a proud white male



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

i fell u man this is a big issue were im from i cant tell u how many times i been called a racist for being proud of who i am. it really sad


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm a proud farmer. it's not about what you are but who you are.


----------



## el_maco (Jun 3, 2007)

when you are proud of being white, black, or whatever you are proud of your ''race'', hence racist


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

racist means you dislike another race not that ur proud of ur own


----------



## el_maco (Jun 3, 2007)

if you consider something to be proud about your group of people like your nationality, your school, etc you think of some kind of difference over other groups that makes you special if not, why should you be proud of it? if you are proud of your race means that you separate it from others

for what reason someone would be proud of his ''race''?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

ya wtf...racist is someone who looks down on another race...i dont look down on anyone im just a proud white male.....


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

el maco...what is your nationnalty...


----------



## el_maco (Jun 3, 2007)

im mexican, native american


----------



## battosai (Jun 3, 2007)

racism is only a problem when its outside of someones mind. we all have the right to take our thoughts in any direction we want to explore. its only a problem when your beliefs get pushed onto other people. live by example and not by your voice.

actions > words


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 3, 2007)

*There is NOTHING wrong with being proud of your heritage...no matter what it is. Everyone should feel that way about their heritage IMO. *

*The problem usually comes in when someone uses their RACE to better their lot in life. As long as thats not happening....it's fine.*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

i agree i just have pride.......


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

word thats all its about man pride


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

i know it just pisses me off that insantly people believe im a nazi....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....


Why can't you be a proud human being? What does colour have to do with it? We are all the same on the inside. Be proud of who you are as a person.


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

i look at it that way to but i shouldnt have to be ashamed cuz im white an its not the cool thing to b. and most people dont think like that


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

i am sorry but we all are different.....they do studies all the time that proves this....wemon have this amount&#37;more chance of getting said disease....a % of black men get this more than anyother.....if we wen't different in some way then why do studies like these exsist....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

I hear ya azgrow, I am white and proud. I don't really see colour when looking at people now. I have learned long ago there are all kinds of people, they just come in different colours. Where I live, it seems as though we are in the minority. It is hard to find on my street any true born Canadian families. Go with the flow I guess. Treat people as they treat you.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

well i just feel like i have to defend my whiteness all the time....lemme ask you when your talkin with someone an they call you a whiteboy how do you feel...they just stand thier like that shit is the thing to say....an with no reflux they say it over an over.....am i the only person this bothers...to me gettin called a whiteboy is the same as me sayin niger,wetback,kyke an so on an so forth...


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

man that shit usta errk the fuck out of me. but not any more i just got over it cuz u aint guna make people think its a bad term


----------



## way4too2high0 (Jun 3, 2007)

if someone calls me a whiteboy, then they arent lying..and it dosent really hurt my feelings, other races have been called worse


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

well thats just fuckin bullshit...you have been brainwashed to think this is accetable....im sorry kid


----------



## way4too2high0 (Jun 3, 2007)

its my color kid..im proud lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well i just feel like i have to defend my whiteness all the time....lemme ask you when your talkin with someone an they call you a whiteboy how do you feel...they just stand thier like that shit is the thing to say....an with no reflux they say it over an over.....am i the only person this bothers...to me gettin called a whiteboy is the same as me sayin niger,wetback,kyke an so on an so forth...


You percieve that you must defend your "whiteness". If you go about your business without judging skin colour, keep your back down, you should have no problems then. When they call you names, Ask them why they call you "whitey" and such. Ask them if you can call them browny or blacky? Ask them how it makes them feel. If you call someone out on something that bugs you, they most likely will stop. Or beat your ass, lol. Just kidding. Bullies come in all colours, you just need to know how to deal with them.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

bullies...thats ot where i was going with that...you neva been talkin to one of your colored friends an out of nowhere they call you or someone else white boy...just out of the blue with no disregard...


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

jokingly yes thats happend


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

that doesn't bother you..do you at random call them a nigger or wet back..


----------



## mogie (Jun 3, 2007)

Everyone is a little racist.


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

i look at as a term of inderment with them because i have openly called them my niggas or what not


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

i didn't say nigga i said nigger....


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

well id never call me friends niggers as i would hope that they wouldnt call me a white boy in a hatefull way you kno its kinda hard to exsplain


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

ahh but whiteboy said in any way is the same as the hatefull sayin of nigger


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 3, 2007)

yea but comin from my friends i wont take it that way. but i kno were ur comin from being dismisted as a white boy by a fagget mother fucker who thinks there better then u cuz ur white


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

ya i hate that shit.....


----------



## way4too2high0 (Jun 4, 2007)

mogie is right, there is a little bit of racism in everyone...i dont call people out like that but man if you let people get to you like that, i feel sorry for you


----------



## 420101 (Jun 4, 2007)

white pride!!!!! all around, if its racist thing then i guess i'm racist but i'm not i hear the guy it's ok to be proud aslong as your not white lol and yes we all have some like i'm looking at all yous down there now =P~ j/k


----------



## Roseman (Jun 4, 2007)

If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then.............

If he talks like a racist and acts like a racist, then......................


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 4, 2007)

*Ok...its obvious you enjoy talking about this when its not an issue to most people. Thats cool. Rollitup just doesnt seem like the place for this. But its whatever.*

*Its also a little obvious that you are enjoying tossing around the words "Nigga or Nigger" whichever you prefer. Even though NOBODY here has called you a Whiteboy. *

*So what are you REALLY trying to accomplish here? *


----------



## Roseman (Jun 4, 2007)

Shame, Shame, Shame, that you resorted to using the N word.
I'm white, but that words means 200 years of ingnorance and hatred to many people. 
I'm not coming back to this thread.
I am shocked how many rednecks smoke pot now. Back in the 70s, if you smoked pot, you was cool, peaceful, and loved everyone and offended no one.


----------



## matias2911 (Jun 4, 2007)

When analyzing a subject, any subject , you must also consider the social, historical, and cultural aspects at hand. I would consider it naive not to. 
What kind of connotation does the N word have? there is a long history of oppression behind it. i'm not telling you you should feel responsible for this history, just never forget that it has a major influence upon how the word is seen. Hence I do not use it, and neither should you if you don't want to be taken as severely offensive. ''White boy'' does not underline a history of violence , slavery, and racism. Hence it is NOT the same. Do I feel victim of racism? Yes , all of us feel at one moment or another, but I disregard it. Many ignorants out there. As long as my freedom of movement, speech and thought are not abolished I disregard it, yet I highly condemn racism.
I just read some Montesquieu.lol


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 4, 2007)

matias2911 said:


> When analyzing a subject, any subject , you must also consider the social, historical, and cultural aspects at hand. I would consider it naive not to.
> What kind of connotation does the N word have? there is a long history of oppression behind it. i'm not telling you you should feel responsible for this history, just never forget that it has a major influence upon how the word is seen. Hence I do not use it, and neither should you if you don't want to be taken as severely offensive. ''White boy'' does not underline a history of violence , slavery, and racism. Hence it is NOT the same. Do I feel victim of racism? Yes , all of us feel at one moment or another, but I disregard it. Many ignorants out there. As long as my freedom of movement, speech and thought are not abolished I disregard it, yet I highly condemn racism.
> I just read some Montesquieu.lol


*Good Shit!!*


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think we throw the word RACIST around waay too often in this country. You are not a RACIST for saying the 'N word' (God I hate saying it that way. 'N. Word.' Like it's some unspeakable word.) ANYWAY! You're a racist when: You believe that ONE race is superior to all others. That's it! There is no magic word that if spoken aloud will turn you into a racist. You can scream the.... :shudders:... 'N. word' till you're blue in the face, it may make you an asshole, or a crude person, but NOT a racist.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 4, 2007)

^^^good shit indeed^^^^

I am of Irish descent, and very proud of my heritage. I have a celtic cross tatooed on both arms and a shaved head, but I am far from racist. People down here say "cracka" and "white boy" all the time. I do not take this as racist. Like Matias said, these words do not have such deep roots in racism as the "n" word. Why does "whiteboy" offend you so much? You are white. Is it the word "boy" that bothers you?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 4, 2007)

You've hit the nail on the head ernie... it's the word boy that's offensive, as is the intention.

If you're pissed at hearing it just say black boy. Or little black fella... or rag head.

Words are words are words... it's what's behind the words that counts.


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 4, 2007)

dude i dont know were ur from but it realy is a big issue in a lot of places including were im from in ohio. we had race riots a couple years back and we almost had a neo nazi march in our down town so there still a little bit of tension. and i wasnt try tryin to throw around the n word an wasnt tryin to offend any1 i was just tryin to exsplain my point of veiw 


BloodShotI'z said:


> *Ok...its obvious you enjoy talking about this when its not an issue to most people. Thats cool. Rollitup just doesnt seem like the place for this. But its whatever.*
> 
> *Its also a little obvious that you are enjoying tossing around the words "Nigga or Nigger" whichever you prefer. Even though NOBODY here has called you a Whiteboy. *
> 
> *So what are you REALLY trying to accomplish here? *


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 4, 2007)

wow i think most of you lost sight of the intention of this thread...also its certain that certain people haven't read this whole thread(roseman) not at one point did i call any one a nigger i just used it as refrence...also its funny that even on a website where no one see's you that so many people are ashamed of the word nigger...woooo just a word....also callin me a redneck just proves my point that if you have white pride then instantly youra racist...also one more quick point as i have said the word nigger a few times i also said wetback numerous times...no one takes offense to that...hmmm seems like another double-standerd...what are you mad they took your jobs..


----------



## 420101 (Jun 4, 2007)

so what colour is god? ROFL
actually one thing i do like about here is u just don't no who is wat nor should it matter and everyone proud of there own of course without hassel


----------



## 420101 (Jun 4, 2007)

EXCEPT THEM !!!!! lol


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 4, 2007)

ya fuk them....lol


----------



## 420101 (Jun 4, 2007)

but but but who's them?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 4, 2007)

whos not is the real question.......


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 4, 2007)

ok now im jus lost lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> wow i think most of you lost sight of the intention of this thread...also its certain that certain people haven't read this whole thread(roseman) not at one point did i call any one a nigger i just used it as refrence...also its funny that even on a website where no one see's you that so many people are ashamed of the word nigger...woooo just a word....also callin me a redneck just proves my point that if you have white pride then instantly youra racist...also one more quick point as i have said the word nigger a few times i also said wetback numerous times...no one takes offense to that...hmmm seems like another double-standerd...what are you mad they took your jobs..


 
There's nothing wrong with being proud to be white. Most of my black friends do not think about colour, in fact i don't even really recognise colour unless I'm up against a racist. Then because they say it and call me a white whatever then all my black whatevers come out... then there's usually a fight.

It is true though that only white people can be racist, at least in terms of the law. If a black guy calls mwe a white whatever, then I call him a black whatever I'm the racist one. I learned that at school.


----------



## 420101 (Jun 5, 2007)

so true yet so retard the way that is


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 5, 2007)

first off- nigger nigger nigger nigger nigga nigger niger Nigger NiGger Nigger Nigger Nigga nigga nigger niger Nigger NiGger Nigga nigga nigger nigger nigger nigga. its just a fucking word. if somebody gets bent out of shape over it they are only perpetuating the bad feelings they get from it on to later generations. its not the word u dislike, its the hate behind it. u cannot defeat hate, u can only forgive it.



mogie said:


> Everyone is a little racist.


im not.



seriously, arent u guys sick of hearing about this bullshit? do we need inconsequential struggle in our day to day lives so much that have to resort whining about this? if somebody calls u a mean name forget it. if somebody comes at u with racism-fueled aggression fuck them up.

something to think about- the opposite of racism is not peace.


----------



## matias2911 (Jun 5, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> first off- nigger nigger nigger nigger nigga nigger niger Nigger NiGger Nigger Nigger Nigga nigga nigger niger Nigger NiGger Nigga nigga nigger nigger nigger nigga. its just a fucking word. if somebody gets bent out of shape over it they are only perpetuating the bad feelings they get from it on to later generations. its not the word u dislike, its the hate behind it. u cannot defeat hate, u can only forgive it.
> 
> 
> im not.
> ...




No, it is not.. it is respect, and that's what it is all about..
If you call someone a nigger in the modern world u will be deemed disrespectful whatever your intention was, words are NOT ''just words'' they are not static, i agree with you, but in the modern context of values such as freedom, equity and respectfullness, a word which has such a recent (if not current) connotation of aggressivity and racial discrimination is a sign of deep disrespect. So, yes, it IS an insult.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

It is bullshit, yet so is the word. Anybody that uses the word knows that to say it is taboo... this may of course also be an attraction to kids.

Black people have confused the issue even more by calling themselves niggas. Admittedly a different spelling, and I find it so much easier to write. When a back person says it it is without prejudice, like when I call my mate a cunt. Yet if I were to call anyone else a cunt in the same way they may take offence, as their word may be bastard.

Me, I love all profanity. It is not words that bother me but the tone used to utter them. A white man saying nigger (no, I didn't enjoy it) can only be taken in a harmful way, as he should have no need for the word. He cannot relate in the same way as a black man to a black man in that respect. I have many black friends and talk to them exactly the same way I talk to anyone else. There's nothing more disrespectful (at least to my mind) than trying to be somebody you're not.


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 5, 2007)

good post dude


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

_Black people have confused the issue even more by calling themselves niggas. Admittedly a different spelling, and I find it so much easier to write._ 

*Seriously...that was funny. lol Oh...and true.*


----------



## el_maco (Jun 5, 2007)

in other words, you are pride because there is something better about it

i dont like when people are proud because they are white, black, gay
those things dont make you better, there is nothing to be proud of being a specific color


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 5, 2007)

but not to be proud is to be ashamed


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

el_maco said:


> in other words, you are pride because there is something better about it
> 
> i dont like when people are proud because they are white, black, gay
> those things dont make you better, there is nothing to be proud of being a specific color


 
So your not proud of your Latin heritage? It's not the color that people are proud of, it's where their roots are.


----------



## el_maco (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> So your not proud of your Latin heritage?


my heritage doesnt make me a better person, its all about me

by the way, except for the language i dont consider me latin, i consider me indigenous


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

No one is saying that it makes them a better person (well I'm not anyway). It's just that some people are proud to represent their heritage. You get what I'm saying?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

no is sayin a better person just to be proud......lets say you have 2 sons an you take them both fishing an only one catchs a fish while this makes you PROUD of him you dont think he's better than the other its just that your proud...same should be when you look upon your skin an hertiage....


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 5, 2007)

i think that sums it up right there


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm proud of my heritage... I love history. Yes, we should all have pride in ourselves. We shouldn't be proud to be a certain colour though, that's just silly. we should be proud of the person we are.

I don't wake up in the morning and decide I'm going to be a better white person, I decide I'm going to be a better person.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

does ne one have an opinion on afermative action...personally the counter racism in this law sickins me...all laws like these only further the fact that we as a people are different....it should be about the better person not the quata of minirties you need to fill...


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 5, 2007)

it really is bull im surprized minoritys or more offended by this but there gettin a job so??? what r u guna do?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

We are not different. Where do you get this idea? We have differences as human beings, some are tall, some short, some fat etc...

What fact, that we are different? We are all human beings.

I know you AZ', you're confused right now. I don't believe you are a bad person, I just don't think you're ready to accept that people are essentially the same. I hope you see the light.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

i know we are different thats the problem i see things people dont wanna see...the truths in life are sad to some but normal to me....i mean it would be great if everyone was treated equal...color sex homo's......it would be spectacular if we could end world hunger an stop killin the planet....but the sad truths are that we as a people are diggin our own graves....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> i know we are different thats the problem i see things people dont wanna see...the truths in life are sad to some but normal to me....i mean it would be great if everyone was treated equal...color sex homo's......it would be spectacular if we could end world hunger an stop killin the planet....but the sad truths are that we as a people are diggin our own graves....


You haven't got a clue. I should ban you for being under 18.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

well couple points here first im 21...second if you ban me for my beliefs your no better than the people you try an attack....also whats wrong with that last post its the truth cant you see....or are you just another zombie thinkin he's free...lol..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well couple points here first im 21...second if you ban me for my beliefs your no better than the people you try an attack....also whats wrong with that last post its the truth cant you see....or are you just another zombie thinkin he's free...lol..


Well, I have a couple or 5 points too. 1st, I said I should ban you for being under 18.

2, I can't believe I'm trying to explain anything to you.

3, i never said I attacked anybody.

4, what's right with your last post? It's incomprehensible garbage.

5, I've always been free, even if I was incarcerated.

Freedom is a state of mind.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

once again im not 18...once again you talk of bannin me for my beliefs....also you must have understood it since you opened your mouth about it...fuck ban me i dont care..ill sign up another account an use that...abn that one i'll get another...an i will say the same things over an over...for the truth will be heard even if the likes of you want to stop it....peace an grow.


----------



## cincismoker (Jun 5, 2007)

come on guys cant we all just get along lol my bad had to say it


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> once again im not 18...once again you talk of bannin me for my beliefs....also you must have understood it since you opened your mouth about it...fuck ban me i dont care..ill sign up another account an use that...abn that one i'll get another...an i will say the same things over an over...for the truth will be heard even if the likes of you want to stop it....peace an grow.


WORD?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> once again im not 18...once again you talk of bannin me for my beliefs....also you must have understood it since you opened your mouth about it...fuck ban me i dont care..ill sign up another account an use that...abn that one i'll get another...an i will say the same things over an over...for the truth will be heard even if the likes of you want to stop it....peace an grow.


One day you will gain the extra brain cells necessary to lead a normal life.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

ongoing deliema...........


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

well skunk way to go..insult my intelegenge.....oooo dee dee dee im fukin retarded dddddduuuuuurrrrrrrrrr....doesn't change the fact you see the world threw misled eye's...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well skunk way to go..insult my intelegenge.....oooo dee dee dee im fukin retarded dddddduuuuuurrrrrrrrrr....doesn't change the fact you see the world threw misled eye's...


 
I'm not insulting your intelligence, you're doing well enough on your own.

Sing us a song Az, go on mate. How about 10 green bottles?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

how bout how to fuck with a joke...go look back at the last few pages...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

its ok skunk i dont think your a bad guy i just dont think your ready to accept life as it really is...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> how bout how to fuck with a joke...go look back at the last few pages...


Never heard of that one mate... just start nice and simple. 10 green bottles was an excellent suggestion on my part, although I am partial to baa baa black sheep.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

wow..mate...must we continue this verbaitum or shall we move past to a knew objective eathier way im game....


----------



## johnny1234 (Jun 17, 2007)

The ego needs conflict because its sense of a separate identity gets strengthened in fighting against this or that, and in demonstrating that this is "me" and that is not "me"

tribes, nations, religions, races derive a strengthened sense of collective identity from having enemies. Who would the "believer" be without the "unbeliever." who would the "white man" be without the "black man"?

in other words: chill the fuck out every1

peace


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 17, 2007)

in a perfect world, we would all be proud of every aspect of ourselves, including race. it wouldn't be bad, it would be great self-confidence. that's positive.

racism, considering your race superior to others, is negative.


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 17, 2007)

interesting post...

Im not a racist person atall, but i do think that the racist card gets played far to much. Especially the media. Ive never saw on the news a black person being killed by a white person because he was racist, Its always the other way round and i do find that anouying.
I find myself saying " im away to paki shop", but that can be took out of context, hes a pakistani, what else do u call them. im from scotland and im a scot/jock. I dont take offence when im called jock or scottie, im proud to be scottish so doesnt bother me one bit and dont see it as racist if i am called that.
Im sure most people have said a racist word but didnt mean it to sound racist. Its very easily done, especially when u hear it alot.
I do hate the N word, it doesnt sound nice. But its ok for black people to call each other a N, but not for us? so why cant a white person call a black person a N? most of us dont mean it to be racist. I dont understand that.
Why cant we get on? bury the hatchet and move on. Its no good holding something against us that happend so many hundred of years ago, i mean come on LOL Its that silly its funny...

I thought racist ment u didnt like ALL races, not just one race???


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm a racist, pure and simple.

But this is because I recognize that I come from a heritage that no matter what I will always deep down love. As such, that is my territory. If I saw some black guy walking down the street wearing a kilt and calling it a "manskirt", I'd punch him in the face. If anyone cllaed me a wop or honkey or spick, I would and have react VERY BADLY.

My race is my territory, and I am at terms with being racist in that I'm willing to protect it. Personal identity will always be a given, but race is something that is bigger than ourselves. If I was black, I'd be pissed seeing a million confused white teenagers taking over my culture to make themselves feel better.

Except for a few individuals the world over, we are all racist.

If I'm visiting my buddy Rico in the worst part of the area and I see a group of black people come up to my car, my first thought isn't that they're pre-emptive AAA agents.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry but I agree wholeheartedly with AzGrOw. I'm proud to be white, like my black friends are proud to be black, it doesn't make either of us feel any better than anyone else, and it doesn't mean I think that way. what skunk seems to be trying to say is that no race should be proud to be the race that they are, because it makes them think lower of other races. If we didn't all take some kind of pride in our race,job,intelligence etc then we wouldn't feel right being that way. Pride is almost a feeling of contentment being the way you are, not a feeling of being glad you aren't another race. If I was black, mexican etc, I'd feel exactly the same.


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 17, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> I'm a racist, pure and simple.
> 
> But this is because I recognize that I come from a heritage that no matter what I will always deep down love. As such, that is my territory. If I saw some black guy walking down the street wearing a kilt and calling it a "manskirt", I'd punch him in the face. If anyone cllaed me a wop or honkey or spick, I would and have react VERY BADLY.
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying. i guess it may be different for me if my area had blacks/asians living here. We dont have that here. In england u do, u have gangs of them etc. Though i think that if there were gangs about, we wouldnt let them roam the streets. Most of my friends are racist, though they dont go on about it. They do say that if we had a problem with blacks or even any other race, especially the english lol(kidding), they would make it hell to live here. If they kept thereself to thereself, i wouldnt bother about it. 

whats funny is a white guy acting though hes black. I look and think "what are u doing?" lol

anyways, enough for me on this subject.

peace


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, and a lot I keep hearing people say "stay black" well to me I take that as, wtf is wrong with being or acting white? If I said stay white ANYWHERE near a black person here they'd automatically call me a racist even though they can say it all the time. Now this may be racist of me to say but it seems to me like around here colored people voice their opinions on hating whites more so than whites hating colored people.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 18, 2007)

Black people laugh about white people just as white people laugh about black people.

Yet when we meet and talk we find we're not so different after all.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 18, 2007)

good point.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 18, 2007)

i dont believe what u guys are saying. some of u are whining about some double standard between blacks and whites that ive never seen. 

"they can insult us but we cant insult them!" so u kno what that actually says about u? it says ur too weak to stand up for urself.

now ive seen situations where somebody could mistakenly see a double standard, but theres more going on under the surface. its easy to see when somebodies on edge and that gets taken advantage of for all kinds of reasons, sometimes just for entertainment.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 18, 2007)

There IS a double standard. It's the reason Imus was fired while black comedians get to rip into racial issues with no problem. It's the reason cracker and honkey are funny words, while nigger is unspeakable.

Be proud of who you are, and at the same time shove your pride up your white, black, brown, or yellow ass.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 18, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Black people laugh about white people just as white people laugh about black people.
> 
> Yet when we meet and talk we find we're not so different after all.


 
We are all the same on the inside. Why the need to cast judgement on the outside colour? Hhhhmmmmm

Chiceh


----------



## el_maco (Jun 18, 2007)

if being white or black doesnt make you better

how could you be proud of it?


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 18, 2007)

el_maco said:


> if being white or black doesnt make you better
> 
> how could you be proud of it?


'better' is the wrong word. you can proud of something without superiority.

you're confusing pride with arogance.

being proud of anything: color, sexual preference, religion beliefs- should be a positive sign of your healthy self-respect, not a superiority complex.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 19, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> We are all the same on the inside. Why the need to cast judgement on the outside colour? Hhhhmmmmm
> 
> Chiceh


It's not about colour, it's about difference. the difference can be as minimal as someone's accent. Without difference, there wouldn't be comedy.


----------



## mogie (Jun 19, 2007)

We are the same yet we are different. And those differences make us funny. Especially pointing out those differences. Stereotypical humor is a blast. But it is funny because there is an element of truth to it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 19, 2007)

Mogie, what have I ever done to you? Can you stop hitting my dick now please.


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 19, 2007)

what would you have her do with it?

it's far too large for anything else.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose... it is kinda nice actually. Hmmm, that's it mogie, you keep up the good work girl.

Hey closet. what's an asshole taste like? LOL.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's not about colour, it's about difference. the difference can be as minimal as someone's accent. Without difference, there wouldn't be comedy.


I understand different and the need for difference. What I don't get is the dislike or even hate towards different. Why do we point it out, embarass or disriminate the people. Why is being different in some cases bad? (because it reverts back to colour of skin). 
I agree we need comedy but at what or who's expense? Comedy doesn't have to hate.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Being different is NEVER bad. Even when it's the colour of your skin. People like to make jokes. I make jokes about about my gf and friends. I have jokes made at my expense too.

Black people know that white people make jokes about them when they aren't there. Just as I know jokes are more than likely made about me when I'm not there. 

Every black person I know understands that there are slight differences between us. When we are having a laugh, if I'm outnumbered the white jokes will start to come out. I don't suddenly think that they are racist although I might say it as a joke.

Personally I do not understand how anybody can truly hate another just because of the colour of their skin. When you first meet a black guy. This is what you see. Then when you start talking you do not see the colour anymore.

Even these self proclaimed niggas do not dislike white people as much as they claim. Often it is peer pressure, and within that group of people is where the racism sits, yet when they are alone... this is when you see the true self.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree man


battosai said:


> racism is only a problem when its outside of someones mind. we all have the right to take our thoughts in any direction we want to explore. its only a problem when your beliefs get pushed onto other people. live by example and not by your voice.
> 
> actions > words


----------



## el_maco (Jun 21, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> 'better' is the wrong word. you can proud of something without superiority.
> 
> you're confusing pride with arogance.
> 
> being proud of anything: color, sexual preference, religion beliefs- should be a positive sign of your healthy self-respect, not a superiority complex.


we may have different ideas about proudness

i have to achieve something, have a good quality, a high opinion on something to be proud, like a grade in an exam, money i earned, something i learned...
Now, nobody chooses his skin color, its just there, how could somebody be proud of it?, he hasnt anything to do with it


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, I suppose... it is kinda nice actually. Hmmm, that's it mogie, you keep up the good work girl.
> 
> Hey closet. what's an asshole taste like? LOL.


not sure what you mean but...

my wife's is like honey. but i hear each ones different. ...dickhead.


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 21, 2007)

el_maco said:


> we may have different ideas about proudness
> 
> i have to achieve something, have a good quality, a high opinion on something to be proud, like a grade in an exam, money i earned, something i learned...
> Now, nobody chooses his skin color, its just there, how could somebody be proud of it?, he hasnt anything to do with it


i understand your point. but by that rational...you cannot choose your parents, your family or children, your nationality or your i.q. so, we can have no pride in these? pride is a natural conclusion when you are happy with yourself and your life, i think.


----------



## LegalEyez (Jul 4, 2007)

if your not proud of who you are then your wasting your time.

for me feeling proud or happy with myself is at the end of the day when i sit down light up a joint and count my profits, when the papers stack, you'll feel happy believe me.

racism can be many things, these days people could say your racist for putting this post up but its all BS because no matter what race or color you are your still just a human being.


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok this is one hell of a can of worms you opened here.
I know ill chatch flack on this one but here it goes anyway.
Im so tired of reverse racism...In the USA all you hear about is Hispanic pride and Black pride but the first mention of whit pride and the shit hits the fan, and you are labled as a racist. Why the hell is that???
Be proud of who and what you are. Hold your head up high and dont sweat the small stuff.

Its not a race thing so lets not make it one....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 4, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> i understand your point. but by that rational...you cannot choose your parents, your family or children, your nationality or your i.q. so, we can have no pride in these? pride is a natural conclusion when you are happy with yourself and your life, i think.


being happy with life and yourself is being content, not being proud

be proud of an accomplishment
be proud of yourself... you are not a race... you are an individual

otherwise, i could be proud of german heritage that i know very little about, and had no influence on... now what would the point of that be?

i like to be proud of something with substance...
white pride is just as bad as black pride is just as bad as brown pride

shit i live close to the border so i see plenty of different faces daily
i'll call whoever out who is spoutin racist bullshit, whether you be white, black, brown, etc.

you are not a better person for where you come from
there are just as big of fuckups across all walks of life

what about being pale skinned is worth being proud of? i hate getting all these sunburns myself....

and remember... pride is one of the 7 deadly sins for all you religious christian folk... which too many white pride people are... haha

-ARA


----------



## 420101 (Jul 4, 2007)

hee


space_weaseal said:


> Ok this is one hell of a can of worms you opened here.
> I know ill chatch flack on this one but here it goes anyway.
> Im so tired of reverse racism...In the USA all you hear about is Hispanic pride and Black pride but the first mention of whit pride and the shit hits the fan, and you are labled as a racist. Why the hell is that???
> Be proud of who and what you are. Hold your head up high and dont sweat the small stuff.
> ...


hehe White Pride!!!!!!! they have theres =P


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

space_weaseal said:


> Ok this is one hell of a can of worms you opened here.
> I know ill chatch flack on this one but here it goes anyway.
> Im so tired of reverse racism...In the USA all you hear about is Hispanic pride and Black pride but the first mention of whit pride and the shit hits the fan, and you are labled as a racist. Why the hell is that???


With black people the answer is easy. They were taken from their homeland, given white names, beaten and made to feel like an inferior race. THIS is where black pride stems from. For so long they were made to feel worthless. It would still be happening if they did not fight for the equal rights they enjoy today.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 5, 2007)

you guys are nazi skinheads... hahaha


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 9, 2007)

I find this whole discussion pretty amusing, and a little disturbing. Why disturbing? Because most of the people here seem to be buying into lies. There is no such thing as race. It only exists so far as we allow it to continue to exist. Skin colour is simply a biological adaptation to environment; those with darker skin developed it as a defense to sun, and those with lighter skin developed it as a defense against cold (specifically, as a resistance to frostbite, apparently. They discovered this only within the last forty years). Race is a sociological classification that's steeped in the ignorance of the past, specifically stemming from the 1600's from people like Linnaeus. Race has no biological or genetic foundation- people of the same "race" may have more genetic variation between themselves than two people of a different "race". In the ancient world, there was no such concept as race, and people simply didn't care about skin colour. Hell, a few Roman emperor were from Africa. Race is a relatively recent invention in history, and one that's been proven to have no scientific basis. Unfortunately, it was used as a justification for a lot of wretched things, and because of this, we continue to perpetuate the lie because we simply don't know any better. It's only continues because we make it "real" in our heads.

I understand being proud of heritage. There's no reason not to be. But that is a cultural thing; being "proud" of a biological adaptation like skin colour is the equivalent of being proud of resistance to sickle cell annemia. It's rather ridiculous. That's being proud of your ancestor contracting a disease so that you won't, like being proud of race is being proud of your ancestors living in a sunny spot or where winters get colder. It does nothing but reinforce ignorance about the way the world actually works, and keep people mentally and sociologically segregated from each other. As long as people continue to believe in the fallacy of race, they'll continue to make it a problem.

So no, I don't see race, and skin colour and the like affect me about as much as seeing people with curly hair as straight hair. I'm forced to use such a classification because of history, and because people like to hoist artificial divisions on each other. And it pisses me off a bit, to be honest, that I unwillingly play a part in perpetuating this cycle of ignorance because people don't understand since they've been raised to believe that concepts like race and gender are manifestly accurate, they can't accept thinking outside of this artificial box. In Brazil, there are different concrete division of "races" based on skin colour, eye colour, hair texture, and so on. So there is no such thing as "black" or "white", but several divisions that lay in between. Ethnicity is a reality; biological sex is a reality. Depending on where you go, people have very different ideas about things such as "race" and "gender". And the amusing part? Scientifically, logically, and anthropologically, they're all wrong. Good luck trying to convince them, though.

I understand that the concept of race has affected history, and still affects us today, but being educated about the way the world truly is outside of our cultural niche would help to elevate us above such things.

~Ethno


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah... i agree with THAT guy


----------



## mogie (Jul 9, 2007)

I really find this interesting. I am content but not proud. I am happy with what I have but I don't lust after other's belongs. I make do with what is around me and don't seek materialist goods. Guess that is my native american hertiage coming out.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 9, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> does ne one have an opinion on afermative action...personally the counter racism in this law sickins me...all laws like these only further the fact that we as a people are different....it should be about the better person not the quata of minirties you need to fill...


Ok, time for me to chime in and further polarize the folks watching this thread.

I think that regardless of what has happened in the past ( slavery , unfair
treatment to the native American Indians, etc.) " the white man " is now
the one being persecuted for the color of their skin. Of course not to quite
the same extent, but still persecuted for nothing more than being white.

Affirmative action? Complete B.S. at this point.Forcing businesses to hire
minorities regardless of whether or not they are the most qualified?That is
downright criminal. If minorities want to be treated as equals, then fine-
contact your local elected officials and tell them you want to be equal,
not catered to in an unfair manner that continues to mark you as someone
who is " less than equal " who needs a handout to find a job in this country.

I think what causes many white people to develop complexes about their own
identities and pride is the shift in American culture that had gone far beyond
saying everyone is equal, but has actually gone to the point of saying
" the white man is terrible, has done terrible things, and must be punished
forevor, even though the people alive now ( and for the last several hundred
years ) are not guilty of anything including slavery. 

Along the same lines, minorities in this country are not slaves.Neither were their 
parents-or their grandparents-actually it has been 15-20 generations
since these folks were slaves, or forced off their land and onto reservations.
Yet many of them are still holding themselves back, wasting their lives ,
blaming " 400 years of oppression " for their own apathy and laziness.

So now in our present day America, we have affirmative action , the united
negro college fund ( can you imagine the uproar if there were a United caucasian 
college fund?There would be violence in the streets.We have folks
rioting and looting because of the Rodney King verdicts.We have Katrina victims 
crying racism because it took the rescue workers some time to reach
and help them ( while being shot at by the very people they are there trying
to rescue )We have Al Sharpton who tells black girls to lie and say they were
raped by a white group of students ( it was proven the whole thing was a lie,
yet sharpton and his hooligans were never charged with so much as purgery.) 
We have many more scholarships available to minorities simply because they are minorities.
The immigration Dept. cannot even do their jobs in keeping illegal aliens out of our 
country because if they attempt to ask a person of color for some ID they are labeled 
as rascist and a lawsuit is filed in record time...The list goes on and on and on and on.

I do not own slaves.I never have.I have not killed an Indian and taken his land.I am a 
citizen of the modern day U.S.A.- and I am sick of being PERSECUTED for being white, 
and for things I have never done nor woud ever do.So if you want to be equal, great 
let's be equal, and put an end to all this political correctness and anti-white bullshit.
Then we can all sit down and smoke one and begin to heal these old wounds a bit.

Peace to all, regardless of color.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 9, 2007)

preach on brother shamegame....that was the excat point i was making in not so many words...i thought this thread had died out ago but good to see people are still interested to see what the thread is about..i hope anyout there who has seen this thread an lives in the states,gives you a little something to think about the next time you leave your house..to all the nay-sayers out there who believe white pride is racist then fuck off..to all those who think race doesn't matter an we are all humen it just doesn't work like..people need other people to hate,its just humen nature to war an fight..people have been doing it for thousands of years take a look at the orient an far east..most of those countries hate each others people ..wecall m all oriental but know there own specific race an say fuck the rest...an it has been like this for many many years not just recently...in the old ages your right people didn't see race they just say religion an nationnalty...you could be there same color but from a different nation an they would say fuck you...so nowadays when we signifiy color it's just the point that we have gotten to in life..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2007)

shamegame said:


> Ok, time for me to chime in and further polarize the folks watching this thread.
> 
> I think that regardless of what has happened in the past ( slavery , unfair
> treatment to the native American Indians, etc.) " the white man " is now
> ...


 
Couldn't have put it better myself. 
Thanks shamegame, you rock!


----------



## mogie (Jul 9, 2007)

Be happy you have your health, Be happy you have a roof over your head. Be happy you have enough to eat. Be happy you have more then enough clothes. We have more then we need yet still find things to bitch about. Too much time on our hands. LOL


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am just proud I got a pot plant to grow a foot tall. FUCK YEA BITCHES!!!!!!!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL

There you go.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 9, 2007)

The education curriculum is easier when you're a minority in my country. I have witnessed this 1st hand when I got expelled from a school that was mostly white and ended up in a school that was mostly asian. The asian school was easily 2 years behind the white school. I was so far ahead that the teachers told me I didn't need to turn up for lessons. In fact even by the end of school the curriculum had not caught up to where I was in the white school 2 years before. So in my country if you're a minority they even make it easier for you to pass your exams.

In my country it starts at school.

This is a fact.


----------



## yeahmangroovy (Jul 10, 2007)

okay, so i know i'm new, but this topic really fires me up... big time. race isn't real. it's constructed. and the fact that people still feel that race is real, and necessary? that's just the way it is? wow. i'm not naive and 'green' (hehe) but i don't feel that putting so much emphasis on race is healthy. it's devisive. we're all humans. has anyone ever read 1984? (don't kill me, i'm sure you have, but ... give it a thought. we're almost there people...wake up!)

and now the affirmitive action, reverse racism speech. yes, i suppose it's fine if you're proud of your 'whiteness' and i understand you don't own slaves. racism comes in many shapes and forms, and it's a matter of fact that many people in this country (usa that is) have been institutionally shit upon by 'the man.' (and i say that with the straightest of faces.) yes, you don't own slaves, but the fact is that people of color constistently receive poorer treatment across the board. you haven't experienced reverse racism (think: aff. action) b/c you don't adequately understand the layers of discrimination that ... honestly i'm afraid are almost impossible to reverse... especially with the common capitalist american attitude today.

like i said... i'm new, and very passionate about this subject. would love to debate it further... i have looked for somewhere to discuss such issues for awhile... if nothing else it's good to see people actually CARE! gives me a twinge of hope. 

p.s. don't hate me.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 10, 2007)

yeahmangroovy said:


> okay, so i know i'm new, but this topic really fires me up... big time. race isn't real. it's constructed. and the fact that people still feel that race is real, and necessary? that's just the way it is? wow. i'm not naive and 'green' (hehe) but i don't feel that putting so much emphasis on race is healthy. it's devisive. we're all humans. has anyone ever read 1984? (don't kill me, i'm sure you have, but ... give it a thought. we're almost there people...wake up!)
> 
> and now the affirmitive action, reverse racism speech. yes, i suppose it's fine if you're proud of your 'whiteness' and i understand you don't own slaves. racism comes in many shapes and forms, and it's a matter of fact that many people in this country (usa that is) have been institutionally shit upon by 'the man.' (and i say that with the straightest of faces.) yes, you don't own slaves, but the fact is that people of color constistently receive poorer treatment across the board. you haven't experienced reverse racism (think: aff. action) b/c you don't adequately understand the layers of discrimination that ... honestly i'm afraid are almost impossible to reverse... especially with the common capitalist american attitude today.
> 
> ...


I find no fault in persons who speak their opinion, even if it differs from my own.I understand where you are comming from.The only point I would argue is when you say that ppl of color " consistantly receive poorer treatment across the board "- I have to disagree there. I live in Southern California and there is as much diversity here as you will ever find. And all I can say is that anyone, of any color, can accomplish anything they want if they put their mind to it. If you build your own walls in your mind that keep you from trying, you WILL fail no matter what color you are. I see winners and losers of all colors here. This perceived " hardship " is part of the problem.

For example: You look at a poor urban, mostly black community such as Compton. The folks that really want to get out of there an make something of themselves do just that- they actually work hard in school, which allows them access to more colleges and scholarships.They leave the " ghetto " , go to school, see more of the world, and are in control of their lives. They get a great career , and live the dream. The ones that think that they are doomed right off the bat due to the color of their skin, will be just that- doomed. They will create a self-fulfilling prophecy of poverty and poor quality of life. The same goes for White folks in Norco or Brown kids in Santa Ana.

The biggest enemy of success is ourselves.


----------



## mogie (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice comments shamegame.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 10, 2007)

mogie said:


> Nice comments shamegame.


I agree and well worth the plus rep'. Everybody loses sight of what's real now and again... and needs reminders. Informed reminders too, thanks shamegame.


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't understand what people are talking about white, black, etc. To me, my whole life everyone on this planet has the same grey skin color.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I find this whole discussion pretty amusing, and a little disturbing. Why disturbing? Because most of the people here seem to be buying into lies. There is no such thing as race. It only exists so far as we allow it to continue to exist. Skin colour is simply a biological adaptation to environment; those with darker skin developed it as a defense to sun, and those with lighter skin developed it as a defense against cold (specifically, as a resistance to frostbite, apparently. They discovered this only within the last forty years). Race is a sociological classification that's steeped in the ignorance of the past, specifically stemming from the 1600's from people like Linnaeus. Race has no biological or genetic foundation- people of the same "race" may have more genetic variation between themselves than two people of a different "race". In the ancient world, there was no such concept as race, and people simply didn't care about skin colour. Hell, a few Roman emperor were from Africa. Race is a relatively recent invention in history, and one that's been proven to have no scientific basis. Unfortunately, it was used as a justification for a lot of wretched things, and because of this, we continue to perpetuate the lie because we simply don't know any better. It's only continues because we make it "real" in our heads.
> 
> I understand being proud of heritage. There's no reason not to be. But that is a cultural thing; being "proud" of a biological adaptation like skin colour is the equivalent of being proud of resistance to sickle cell annemia. It's rather ridiculous. That's being proud of your ancestor contracting a disease so that you won't, like being proud of race is being proud of your ancestors living in a sunny spot or where winters get colder. It does nothing but reinforce ignorance about the way the world actually works, and keep people mentally and sociologically segregated from each other. As long as people continue to believe in the fallacy of race, they'll continue to make it a problem.
> 
> ...


*Great Post.*


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

as they say, heres to being free,white, and over 21, right?


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

I have to agree with Ethno "race" is nothing more than a word, invented to describe our different patterns of adaptation. The first "men" were all one "race" and due to changes in environment have forked down different paths of evolution to become many different "races" but we are still all the same. Many Types of dogs appear different but we still call it a damn dog. I maybe white but I'm still just a damn man.
Rep for Ethno


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

Everything on this planet is related. In the beginning there was just a single strand of protein. This is god, this is where all life adapted to different environments, becoming different creatures. We are even related to the dinosaurs.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Everything on this planet is related. In the beginning there was just a single strand of protein. This is god, this is where all life adapted to different environments, becoming different creatures. We are even related to the dinosaurs.



Very True but does that mean I cant hate roaches now?


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

hey roaches arent ALL that bad. some of them anyways. i like the cute fat little white ones myself.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 19, 2007)

anyone who says that race is not an issue..that when you look at someone you see a person not a color..anyone who says shit like this is a big fuckin lier..when you look at getting a new pet,or a new car your looking at..whats one if not the first thing you notice?its color..so its the same with people..that doesnt make anyone a racist but saying you see only a person and not a black person,a white person,asian,latin whatever is total bullshit.yea were all people and were all different people which makes the world more interesting,saying you dont recognize someones color in my mind is offensive..like the title says"is it wrong to be a proud white male"no its not..but its also not wrong to be a proud black person,or a proud Jew..alot of people take pride in their skin tone.


----------



## johnny1234 (Jul 19, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> anyone who says that race is not an issue..that when you look at someone you see a person not a color..anyone who says shit like this is a big fuckin lier..when you look at getting a new pet,or a new car your looking at..whats one if not the first thing you notice?its color..so its the same with people..that doesnt make anyone a racist but saying you see only a person and not a black person,a white person,asian,latin whatever is total bullshit.yea were all people and were all different people which makes the world more interesting,saying you dont recognize someones color in my mind is offensive..like the title says"is it wrong to be a proud white male"no its not..but its also not wrong to be a proud black person,or a proud Jew..alot of people take pride in their skin tone.



perhaps you are unable to look past skin color, but just because you can't it is a bit naive to assume that no one else can.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 19, 2007)

I used to live an a big town full of Asylum seekers and all that jazz. [Bradford city, for you British folk]
I don't have a problem with the colour of someones skin.
The only problem i have is the way they go about things.

They put banners up and parade around when it's their religious stuff, but when Christmas comes along they go "Don't put up Christmas-y stuff as we don't believe in it"

Thats the only problems i have, religion i guess, not the colour of someones skin.

And personally i think it's right to be a proud white male!

Aren't Islamic extremists proud of their ethnic background?


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 19, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> perhaps you are unable to look past skin color, but just because you can't it is a bit naive to assume that no one else can.


i never said i cant see past skin color dont fuckin put words in my mouth..i said that when one person notices another the first thing they see is color...are you saying that when someone walks into a room that color isnt the first thing u notice??im a white male..my girlfriend is native peruvian i have no problem with skin color..but i do notice it when i meet someone..does it make me treat them different?of course not..but it is a difference that should and ALWAYS is recognized.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 19, 2007)

just like if you seen a white guy in the mix of a bunch of black guys...if you were talkin about him most people will say hey that while guy over there...same goes with ne other skin color..we notice things that are different...


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 19, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I find this whole discussion pretty amusing, and a little disturbing. Why disturbing? Because most of the people here seem to be buying into lies. There is no such thing as race. It only exists so far as we allow it to continue to exist. Skin colour is simply a biological adaptation to environment; those with darker skin developed it as a defense to sun, and those with lighter skin developed it as a defense against cold (specifically, as a resistance to frostbite, apparently. They discovered this only within the last forty years). Race is a sociological classification that's steeped in the ignorance of the past, specifically stemming from the 1600's from people like Linnaeus. Race has no biological or genetic foundation- people of the same "race" may have more genetic variation between themselves than two people of a different "race". In the ancient world, there was no such concept as race, and people simply didn't care about skin colour. Hell, a few Roman emperor were from Africa. Race is a relatively recent invention in history, and one that's been proven to have no scientific basis. Unfortunately, it was used as a justification for a lot of wretched things, and because of this, we continue to perpetuate the lie because we simply don't know any better. It's only continues because we make it "real" in our heads.
> 
> I understand being proud of heritage. There's no reason not to be. But that is a cultural thing; being "proud" of a biological adaptation like skin colour is the equivalent of being proud of resistance to sickle cell annemia. It's rather ridiculous. That's being proud of your ancestor contracting a disease so that you won't, like being proud of race is being proud of your ancestors living in a sunny spot or where winters get colder. It does nothing but reinforce ignorance about the way the world actually works, and keep people mentally and sociologically segregated from each other. As long as people continue to believe in the fallacy of race, they'll continue to make it a problem.
> 
> ...


This is straight out of the 'race-deniers' handbook. I myself think racial or ethnic pride is foolish, but the race-deniers take it too far. It's like you read a few race-denier articles online and are just trotting out the cliches. You know what is ironic, many of these academics that tell us race doesn't exist and that it only causes pain and suffering and misunderstanding, are socialists and Marxists that are the intellectual heirs to some of the worst mass murderers in history.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

in consideration of these mass murder's they were only doing as they thought nesecary...no worse then choices we make...


----------



## johnny1234 (Jul 20, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> i never said i cant see past skin color dont fuckin put words in my mouth..i said that when one person notices another the first thing they see is color...are you saying that when someone walks into a room that color isnt the first thing u notice??im a white male..my girlfriend is native peruvian i have no problem with skin color..but i do notice it when i meet someone..does it make me treat them different?of course not..but it is a difference that should and ALWAYS is recognized.


oh true, i see what you are saying now. my bad.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 20, 2007)

It is ok to be a proud white male.


----------



## yeahmangroovy (Jul 20, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> This is straight out of the 'race-deniers' handbook. I myself think racial or ethnic pride is foolish, but the race-deniers take it too far. It's like you read a few race-denier articles online and are just trotting out the cliches. You know what is ironic, many of these academics that tell us race doesn't exist and that it only causes pain and suffering and misunderstanding, are socialists and Marxists that are the intellectual heirs to some of the worst mass murderers in history.


 um...i suppose you could say there are 'race deniers' that subscribe to a marxist line of thought...sure. the mass murders you speak of, however, were done in the name of marx, but def not in the spirit of marx...any reading of his work attests to that. and, reading his work will also highlight the evils of the capitalist 'thought trap,' which i feel many people are wrapped up in without even knowing it (i.e. race.)


----------



## Dankdude (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

i seen that befor as someone avi...i think no grow but im not sure...


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 20, 2007)

Dankdude said:


>


i love it. he is the cutest little thing ever. isnt he like half biscuit, half muffin? thats mixed breeding!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 20, 2007)

or equal parts egg and flour. somethin


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

yeahmangroovy said:


> um...i suppose you could say there are 'race deniers' that subscribe to a marxist line of thought...sure. the mass murders you speak of, however, were done in the name of marx, but def not in the spirit of marx...any reading of his work attests to that. and, reading his work will also highlight the evils of the capitalist 'thought trap,' which i feel many people are wrapped up in without even knowing it (i.e. race.)


So? Communists and Marxists always end up killing people in the name of their ideology, whether Marx himself would agree with it or not. It's people like you that are naive enough to think that his ideas could be put to good use. They always think that, and it always goes wrong.

What capitalism has to do with the concept of race, perhaps only you know.


----------



## yeahmangroovy (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> So? Communists and Marxists always end up killing people in the name of their ideology, whether Marx himself would agree with it or not. It's people like you that are naive enough to think that his ideas could be put to good use. They always think that, and it always goes wrong.
> 
> What capitalism has to do with the concept of race, perhaps only you know.


 ...thankfully, no i'm not the only one who knows.  
...if you're familiar with marx, you're probably familiar with his idea of camera obscura... 
...it's a kind of mystification ... an illusion accompanying common sense assumptions about social life where determined things (i.e. race) are viewed as determinants themselves... 
...race is not a biological fact, yet we continue to discuss it like it were. race is socially constructed. it's not real. 
...yet we continue speaking about it as it were real... i feel racial categories reflect real relations of social inequality more so that biological reality... 
...we are dividing ourselves for no reason... putting ourselves into categories that are erroneous by definition. 
...have you ever read 1984? keep them distracted and focused on hate...they will never band together and revolt. 
...just give it a thought.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 21, 2007)

How is race NOT a biological fact? Asian parents will always give birth to Asian children, that's a biological fact.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

yeahmangroovy said:


> ...thankfully, no i'm not the only one who knows.
> ...if you're familiar with marx, you're probably familiar with his idea of camera obscura...
> ...it's a kind of mystification ... an illusion accompanying common sense assumptions about social life where determined things (i.e. race) are viewed as determinants themselves...
> ...race is not a biological fact, yet we continue to discuss it like it were. race is socially constructed. it's not real.
> ...


Even if there are no biological "races", they are still obviously something that can be categorized. Socially, race is an easy way to categorize people that look different because of biological differences. Would you not call a black person black? Would you just call them a human being?

"Yes, 911! I was just robbed!"

"Okay sir, what did he look like?"

"He was a human being!"

"Sir, what race was he?"

"Race? There are no races! That is just an archaic anthropological concept that has caused hundreds of years of oppression!"

"Ummm, sir. Was he black?"

*frustrated* "NIGGA STOLE MY BIKE!"


----------



## el_maco (Jul 24, 2007)

communism has nothing to do with racism come on

the USA killed also millions of innocent people in their wars against communism


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

true communizm is a great idea...a government for the people instead of people for the government


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> true communizm is a great idea...a government for the people instead of people for the government


yea but who would u trust to run a communist gov an not take advantage of his power.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 24, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> yea but who would u trust to run a communist gov an not take advantage of his power.


Look at all the communist countries that still exist, are any of those people better off? I would lean towards no, but I am no expert.

I am proud of my heritage but I am very proud of my neighborhood too, i.e. where I* really come from*, not my ancestors. South Philly has all kinds of people and I like it, it makes me feel proud. It's nice to be able to visit Chinatown, the italian market( i'm italian), and get some soul food all within an hour of my house on foot. I am a proud american and I come from Philly and I love it.


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

there is a fine line between pride and arrogance. i think that's why it's a sin. but that is human.


----------



## Shook (Aug 3, 2007)

no it is not, rihanna tho is part of the black panthers...


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 6, 2008)

i experience racism everyday im SCOTTISH!!LOL!!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 6, 2008)

if ur a proud white male ur a proud white male, but if u go around saying we're better than this race because we did this, or we owned ur people then ur racist, if u say ur proud white male and u've researched ur heritage or specific people then go ahead and say it but if ur just one dude who wants to say it to piss other people off then ur a fucktard, an asshole and a racist

im black and understand specifically where i am from, the customs, the culture, i also understand black american culture bcuz i live it everyday, i also understand black english culture because i used to live it, so i can say i'm a proud black male and explain why i am (infact i'm a prince back in nigeria lol)

if ur proud and white explain to me why ur proud spit ur knoledge of ur people (and don't jump all over the map if u talk about conquisterdors and then vikings i'll call u out on it) that's all there is to it


----------



## Token (Oct 6, 2008)

"is it wrong to be a proud white male"

NO! it's perfectly right to be proud of who you are!


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 6, 2008)

im usually proud of things ive earned not things that are givin to me such as color of my skin. thats like saying your proud of having 2 eyes a nose and a mouth. imo


----------



## KingJMS (Oct 7, 2008)

lol...good read. props to all...shit. imma have to go back and hit some rep...

Props to America and all the free lands where you're not too persecuted by the local government...cause really, I feel I'm just lucky to be born in a 'free' land, to halfway competent, responsible, and nuturing parents... 

race? It's all a frikking crap shoot, holmes! _Who Cares?_ 

Okay, so people look at one another and see 'difference'. Ah...what keen eyes for the obvious, have we. So at what point _exactly_ does the person begin to feel somehow, a little twinge of, yeah..._pride?_ At the color of your skin? But...you didn't have any control over the color of you skin, short of tanning to darken or psycho steps to lighten ala mike jackson...so how could you feel, proud of that?

Like, I'm proud to be tall...but I don't control my anatomy, so where does my pride stem from? It seems like there's a superior/inferior inference in pride...like there's reason to be proud, but there's also reason to be _not _proud... I just don't see how race and pride are related.

Perhaps people get confused between culture and race...I'm proud to be of a culture that is tolorant of retarded people, cause they really can't help themselves...and i'm not just talking about mentally or developmentally disabled folk...

All these color names we use to describe a dood's skin tone...it's kinda silly. We could be so much more _AS A PEOPLE..._ if we could just get over ourselves and our 'pride' about our perceived differences...our perceived, _color? _

I mean, if we're into classifying and categorizing people into colors, this isn't new science...we need to keep it going and at some point, just get the color wheel involved...

I never did know primary colors, oh, computers right? RGB? But that's emitting and not absorbing light where all colors together makes white and not black?...ah shit. Confused... lol. Stoned. 

Who knows?...but I do know that the 'whites' are going to have to sort out a lotta shit around their color...pure 'white' is a pretty tough (rare) animal to find, these days. So that's going to be a damn good show!

I mean, are Jews white? I got bad eyes...but they seem mostly white to me...I know the egyptians have no record of them in egypt...but they've been in the middle east for awhile, at least since we made them a state...er, country...no, state. Wait...how'd that little ass state get nukes? Well if they got em, how come the iranians can't have one? 

And...when ol Jesus H. comes back, what the fuck is he going to say to the Jews? Hell, what are _they_ going to say to him? Will the grand poobah rabbi apologize for the crucifixion? _He_ didn't order it... maybe he'll offer Jesus a drink from a gobblet made of all the gold from the hills of the north and south america (who do you think think does the books and has keys to the vatican treasury?)...becrusted with jewels glistening and dewy with sweat and blood of little kids...black looking kids, mostly...they've spent hundreds of generations in the sun...as if that mattered to a mother's eyes.

and yes, i digress...

Divide and conquer. Others said it in this post in various ways...but the essence is simple and l learned it in prison. As long as you're fighting amongst yourselves, you'll never overcome your common opressor...if you even perceive an opressor.

You're concerned about which color the guy was who got your job...when the mostly white looking guys (in the US) are looting, pillaging, lying and stealing...all while smiling and telling you to vote for piles of paper you have nor the time nor the legalese to grasp...yet it is your responsibility...NO...your _DUTY_ to pay attention and _get that shit..._ what a classic hoodwink.

Isn't there some reality TV to watch? Oh yeah...almost every channel! Reality TV...with a loose script...(it's REAL...just not IMPROV like REAL LIFE...) reality TV on 420 channels...one or two government channels. But uh...don't the government have a bigger budget? And fuckin, wait...isn't that like, OUR money they're fucking off?!

WTF is going on with people vs. government? Or are we not at odds any longer? If so...shit, I guess we _should_ turn over our guns...

But you want to be proud of some shit you 1. didn't have any control over and 2. doesn't really benefit you, for the most part... socially - it'll help if others are biased toward your skin tone if you be amidst bigots...geographically, it will help if your skin tone is appropriate to deal with the relative exposure to sun... but beyond that...?

Proud people of all colors...get some fucking perspective and elevate yourself beyond a category...as a worthwhile _human._



 

I'm really being cynical...but I can't wait till we get to the non-propegation of 'bad seed', DNA pre-qualifying stage of our race toward Orwellianism...it may not be as interesting, or as humorous in a not so funny way...but at least we'll be able to start culling out the retards...

...and I'm not just talking about mentally or developmentally disabled folk...


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Oct 7, 2008)

im a massive racist, fuk all u cunts, white cunts black cunts mexican cunts christian cunts muslim cunts. 
if u say your proud to be white, that means u would rather be white then any other colour, right? cos im proud that im white, but i still hate tons of white people. but im glad im not black, get me? me neither hahaha, but i bet if i was black id say im glad i aint white. i geuss im tryna say if u think thats racist, then everyone in the world is racist, not just for that reason, but heaps of reasons like that.
anyway, fuk all u fuks, have a great day. laters, im gonna go get blazed with this black cunt i know hahaha


----------



## Phinxter (Oct 7, 2008)

I am proud most of the time ... proud of how i raise my children, proud of the fact that while im not rich, i manage to keep my family happy and healthy.
proud of the fact that i live in a slum ... not because its a slum.. but that i OWN it out right. no house payment for me EVER.
my heritage .. my grandmother and grandfather on moms side came over from Sicily.
and grandma and grandpa on dads side came over from ireland. so am i Irish italian or am i italian irish ? neither i am a human being and proud of what i do with my life.
i am also american . not so proud of that at times. but hell everyone has their own issues. however, regardless of where our ancestors came from we are all just human beings no matter your skin color. 
regardless of skin color or ancestral heritage all races have proud moments as well as deep dark skeletens.
so i guess i think its better to be proud of who and what you are and do with your life rather than be proud of something you have no control over like the color of your skin.
as for being a proud white male .... are you sure your genes are pure white ?
my wife is blonde haired and blue eyed .... but her mama is 100% souix indian.
this late in the game i seriously doubt many can claim to be "100% white" and if you can make that claim is it something to be proud of ? it could mean you come from a long line of racists. otherwise after 100,000 years there is bound to be some non white genes in you somewhere


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Oct 7, 2008)

im pure white, grandma and granpa on my dads side are from germany and on my mums, from ireland, the someone in there is a gypsy, but rnt they white? anyway, i dont care if theres some black, or any black in there, but im still glad and proud im white, and if i was black id be proud. probably :]


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 7, 2008)

gypsies originally came from northern India


----------



## KingJMS (Oct 7, 2008)

Gypsies are the people of the Romni...yes, outta India. Are indians white?

What about the aboriginal Americans? Are they white? I used to sweat, and grandfather called them the red people, people of a red nation...but cops call them white. Latinos, too.

Crazy, eh? He's black, I'm brown, you're white...all the while we're having all our green stolen.

Sweet. Good distractoin.

The best part to me? How genetics seem to allow for white from black (an albino) but not black from white... so, um, then where'd all these white people come from?

Aw shit...I forgot...we're all black inside, as humans seem to've evolved outta africa...mostly black looking people down there...

Shhh...don't tell the bigots. They fancy their blood 'pure white'.

Just a joke...but the misdirection is real.

Rather than focus on and belabor our differences, why not focus on and belabor our similarities?

Each one, teach one. Perpetuate the knowledge like that...

Peace.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

Naw to tell you the truth, people have those white power things, yes i kno thats not you im just saying, and they have police to protect them from nay sayers but if any one else had one of those it would be shut down in an isntant, you dont see brown pride rallys or black pride rallys, or anything else...so idk what your trippin about


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Oct 7, 2008)

forest gump said it all


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Oct 8, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> gypsies originally came from northern India


i guess im a gypsie... DAMN IT!!!
hahahaha


----------



## Mattplusness (Oct 9, 2008)

being white makes you racist in our day, don't you know this?


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Oct 9, 2008)

Mattplusness said:


> being white makes you racist in our day, don't you know this?


hahaha so true


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

My color is burn and peel.


----------



## dahamma (Oct 11, 2008)

I think this question was answered quickly.(is it wrong to be white and proud) aparently it is , but why . because of things my forefathers did in the past? maybe. why should I feel responsible for things that happened long ago ? why are people being held responsible for things that they are not guilty of?


----------



## TwiztedCreationz (Oct 11, 2008)

I'am proud of who i'am not cause i white.. Even if i was a different race, still get the same rights.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea why cant you be a proud person, why does the color of your skin or you ethnitcy have to do with it, see thats the problem right there


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 12, 2008)

Ever see the Blues Brothers? The part where they run the Illinois Nazi's off the bridge into the river? Great scene.

"Illinois Nazi's, I hate Illinois Nazi's." Gotta love that movie.


----------



## logos52 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being proud of what you are and who your people are.
just dont think your above anyone else.viva la raza


----------



## Jaffy (Oct 13, 2008)

ethnocentrism ever heard of it?


----------



## budgrower (Oct 16, 2008)

White power mofo


----------



## bobharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

If you believe that the body is the vehicle for the experience then it is kind of silly to be proud of it. 

If the point of a vehicle is to get from point A to point B then does it really matter what it looks like or what color it is? 

If you don't believe that your TRUE SELF is Consciousness that inhabits the body and the body's only purpose is to give consciousness whatever experience that consciousness desires...then be as proud of your skin color as you want. The trick to life is you can have whatever experience you want no matter what..so if you want to be racist be racist...if you want to be enlightened be enlightened. Whatever gets you through the day!


----------



## undertheice (Oct 17, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1455348]Yea why cant you be a proud person, why does the color of your skin or you ethnicity have to do with it, see that's the problem right there[/quote]though it may be politically correct to claim that skin color does not alter your view of yourself and the world around you, it is really nothing more than an impossible ideal. your physical self - _your skin color, your hair color, your height and weight, even what you eat for breakfast_ - cannot help but color your perception of everything around you. these are all things that go into making you - *you*, so why not take some pride in them?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm proud to be white. That doesn't make me racist. If I were black, I'd be proud to be black. Its healthy to be proud of your heritage. Blacks are "black and proud", native Americans are proud to be native Americans. Thats just how it is. People don't go around calling THEM racist for being proud (btw, I'm part native American and proud of it). Why is it that white people aren't allowed to be proud of being white without being called "racist"? I think whites are discriminated against more than any other race.

BET (black entertainment network). Now THATS a racist concept. Imagine if there were a WET (white entertainment network). It would be flagged as a RACIST network. Thats why it doesn't exist. Its a racial double standard that pisses me off.


----------



## Token (Oct 17, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I'm proud to be white. That doesn't make me racist. If I were black, I'd be proud to be black. Its healthy to be proud of your heritage. Blacks are "black and proud", native Americans are proud to be native Americans. Thats just how it is. People don't go around calling THEM racist for being proud (btw, I'm part native American and proud of it). Why is it that white people aren't allowed to be proud of being white without being called "racist"? I think whites are discriminated against more than any other race.
> 
> BET (black entertainment network). Now THATS a racist concept. Imagine if there were a WET (white entertainment network). It would be flagged as a RACIST network. Thats why it doesn't exist. Its a racial double standard that pisses me off.


^^^


----------



## tokeaskunk (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the issue that is being alluded to here, is that its ok for a black person, mexican person, asian person, anyone but a WHITE person to be proud of their race. But when a white person has pride in their race, its instantly racist.

And to answer the question of "what can you be proud about your race", i say this:
I'm scottish. I'm proud of that because scottland has had a long history of fighting for its freedom and its people. When the roman empire tried to attack scotland, it fought and largely won. Scotland also fought for its freedom from England.

Now, just because I'm proud of that, am I racist?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's actually true if a white person is proud of themselves and shows it. They are considered bragging and downing other's vibes.
It does seem to be okay for other races to seem proud.

But if you are proud why would you give a fuck what someone-else thinks of you. *Put it this way I know I use this analogy alot but it's how I back up what I say.*

They're hating and calling you racists and you brag too much... _*they aren't helping you make no $ getting you no pussy(dick if you into that), so why give a fuck what they think?*_
If that person is hating on you for being proud then fuck em. 

You have to stop caring about what people think, let them think what they want. I'll say again at the end of the day you can only be you. FTW.

Do you that's all you can do. Stop worry about what other's think.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

Stop worrying about what others think, it's what you know that counts. 

Stop trying to keep up with the Jones' too, they're asses are broke and wedged deep into credit card debt. Just worry about you and your own, it's a lot easier that way.


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 21, 2008)

*"There is a fine line between Pride and Stupidity." - Me*

*How can one be proud of something that is not in ones control. You were born white, black, asian, indian, American, Chinese, Russian, English, Jewish... I am proud that I have maintained a friendship with two people for over 20 years, but I(we my friends and I) have worked hard to keep that together. I am however not ashamed or proud I was born white, I only know that I am blessed with good family and friends.  neener neener *


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 22, 2008)

suedonimn said:


> How can one be proud of something that is not in ones control. You were born white, black, asian, indian, American, Chinese, Russian, English, Jewish...


Great post. I was born in England. I'm not particularly proud of the fact, nor am I ashamed. I am proud of the things I've personally accomplished, holding down a decent job, raising a family, helping out other people when I can, etc.

To be "proud" of the achievements of people who happened to be born in the same place I happened to be born in, hundreds of years before me, seems ridiculous.

There's too much of this "us vs them" stuff going around these days. It's just not healthy for us or the planet. Much better to concentrate on what we all have in common than in the insignificant and accidental details that differentiate us.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 22, 2008)

I think the deal is that here in America most of us are Mutts of the heinz 57 varitey and if a person can actually track down their heritage it is something to be proud of. I have 5 countries just on my mothers side. My husband has no idea what his heritage is.


----------



## ovechkin8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Im a proud white male, and within 50 years 50% of the us population will be hispanic sooo, we might as well be proud while we exist


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 24, 2008)

*Where the Hell is Hispania? Thats what I want to know... I have grown up all my life filling out government forms that have that as a race choice. That and Latino, where is Latin? Isn't that a language? Yeah leave it to the government to perpetuate racism with imaginary races. On of my best friends who just happens to have parents from Mexico, always writes in the other slot: American of Mexican descent. I always tell him to put Native American, thats what I mark seen as I was born here. I have always had my suspcions about that race slot. What does it matter what race I am when filling out a government form. Thats right the US Government is Racist, you heard it here first. Remember Pride is one of the seven deadly sins. If you really think, ovechkin8, that America will be 50% MEXICAN in fifty years... you just need to travel out of California, Arizona, New Mexico or Texas, Where ever you are from. I will tell you it is worse than that... America will not exsist as a country in less time that that. Then a third of the population will be Mexican, as the formation of the NAU(North American Union) is made law. It is coming just watch.*


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 26, 2008)

Where I'm from if you call a black person by anything other then there name you are a racist and your car will probably get stolen. I think that's bullshit. People are saying the N word is offensive because it is rooted to slavery. Does that give black people an excuse to get angry if someone calls them "Boy"? Or "Monkey"? Ya'll will probably call me a racist just for saying such heinous things but what is different between that and someone calling the thread starter a white boyor cracker? I don't get the whole "White pride, black pride thing at all. Why are you proud to be black? Do you have any idea what country your ancestors came from? (Un-doubtedly someone is gonna say africa, then I'm just gonna laugh at them.) Same thing goes for being white. Do you know what country your from? If you don't know shit about your own history how can you be proud of it?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 26, 2008)

Louis541 said:


> Why are you proud to be black? Do you have any idea what country your ancestors came from? (Un-doubtedly someone is gonna say africa, then I'm just gonna laugh at them.) Same thing goes for being white. Do you know what country your from? If you don't know shit about your own history how can you be proud of it?


You asked if a black person knows what country their ancestors came from and then you said that if the answer is Africa... then you're gonna laugh at them. Why? Africa is obviously the correct answer. Oh and the majority of us know what country our ancestors come from.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 26, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> You asked if a black person knows what country their ancestors came from and then you said that if the answer is Africa... then you're gonna laugh at them. Why? Africa is obviously the correct answer. Oh and the majority of us know what country our ancestors come from.


I warned you... HAHAHAHA. That's exactly what I'm talkin about. Africa is a continent. Where are you from in Africa? Kenya? Norway? Any idea at all?

(The same thing for white people, although they are generally more obvious.)


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

pride is a problem usually no matter what race you are


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 26, 2008)

Norway isn't anywhere near Africa. 




Louis541 said:


> I warned you... HAHAHAHA. That's exactly what I'm talkin about. Africa is a continent. Where are you from in Africa? Kenya? Norway? Any idea at all?
> 
> (The same thing for white people, although they are generally more obvious.)


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Norway isn't anywhere near Africa.


Ok, my mistake, I didn't feel like bustin out the globe and I just named two countries.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

rummer is we are from nabiru


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 26, 2008)

Louis541 said:


> I warned you... HAHAHAHA. That's exactly what I'm talkin about. Africa is a continent. Where are you from in Africa? Kenya? Norway? Any idea at all?
> 
> (The same thing for white people, although they are generally more obvious.)


True enough. Africa is a continent. LOL @ me.


----------



## Drogrowno (Nov 30, 2008)

Equality right? WHY CANT WHITE PEOPLE BE PROUD OF BEING WHITE???? 

fuck man theres a fucking channel for african americans... BET which stand for (BLACK ENTERTAINMENT). im white am i not allowed to watch??when i look at the label it says No! are you black? what if the white community said fuck it were make a new channel WIT (kinda catchy lol )could you imagine what kind off shit would stur up from that.. ... lawsuits... labeled racist.. ect.... 

freakin the coffee shop Beaners changed there fucking name to BIG B's( which sounds fucking gay) beacause it insulted a group of people.. YOU ARE DRAWING ATTENTION TO YOURSELFS!!!!!

There is a resturant called craker barrol.... a barral full of white people LMAO... why havent the white community complained and bitched about it.... cuz its fucking funny what a jack ass for namin his resturant that lol.

be proud of your heratiage shit why not... its not harming anyone i dont have a swaztika on my chest and my kkk outfit in the closet. im not sitting here wishing i was a different race and if the thought every crossed any ones mind well then your a fuck, plan and simple. be proud of who you are how is that wrong... the only reason i can think is because white people continue to fuck up. Cops for example.. all it takes is a few ass holes cops and the whole department is as well...

one more thing. ever been to a major city?lol tell me theres not a fucking china town or a little itally in every one. WHEN THE HELL IS THERE GONNA BE A CRACKER TOWN


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

[FONT=sans-serif, Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular]*Vanity and pride are different things, though the words are often used synonymously. A person may be proud without being vain. Pride relates more to our opinion of ourselves, vanity to what we would have others think of us.*[/FONT]


----------



## melmac (Jan 3, 2009)

Drogrowno said:


> Equality right? WHY CANT WHITE PEOPLE BE PROUD OF BEING WHITE????
> 
> fuck man theres a fucking channel for african americans... BET which stand for (BLACK ENTERTAINMENT). im white am i not allowed to watch??when i look at the label it says No! are you black? what if the white community said fuck it were make a new channel WIT (kinda catchy lol )could you imagine what kind off shit would stur up from that.. ... lawsuits... labeled racist.. ect....
> 
> ...


.........................................first B.E.T is owned by a white man.....another thing white men are the owners of all the major t.v channels in america...............you really need to learn the facts befor you open your mouth......................its one of the reason why we have something like racism in this great country of america...........you must be a republican


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 3, 2009)

I am white and proud too.
White power!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

It doesn't matter who owns BET, it's the fact that if there was a TV channel that was specifically aimed at whites and was called "the white entertainment network" or something like that, so many people would be screaming racisim. 

The door has to swing both ways, everyone is allowed to be proud of their heritage except white people. As soon as you say you are proud to be white you are accused of being a Nazi, or a skin head, or in the KKK. It's really a pretty lame way for people to be acting.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2009)

Drogrowno said:


> freakin the coffee shop Beaners changed there fucking name to BIG B's( which sounds fucking gay) beacause it insulted a group of people.. YOU ARE DRAWING ATTENTION TO YOURSELFS!!!!!
> 
> There is a resturant called craker barrol.... a barral full of white people LMAO... why havent the white community complained and bitched about it.... cuz its fucking funny what a jack ass for namin his resturant that lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## panhead (Jan 4, 2009)

smartsoverambition said:


> if ur proud and white explain to me why ur proud spit ur knoledge of ur people (and don't jump all over the map if u talk about conquisterdors and then vikings i'll call u out on it) that's all there is to it


Im a proud white man & i'll explain .

I grew up in a time when every person in this country was a racist,blacks,whites,yellows,they all hated each other & they all kept to themselves,not because of the reasons that kids see on tv like whitey was keeping people down but by choice,there was a comfort level obtained by living in an area of town with your own people.

I was not one of the people who lived with my people,the area of Detroit i grew up in was predominately black,my father bought the home because of its proximity to his job & no other reason,he hated everybody including whites so he didnt give two shits where we lived.

I grew up with race riots every day,i was made to feel ashamed of being white,not to mention the daily fights i had to get into,i had black friends as well as white but that didnt matter,my whole family was "whitey" & not welcome in the neighborhood nor were we to be trusted,i learned early in life that all people no matter their color have two different personalities, depending on who they were around at the time.

When i was growing up Black Power was comming into its own as well as the Black Panthers,Black Nationalists & the worst racist group of all against whites which is Louis Farakan's Nation Of Islam,i watched all of these evil men march on Detroit,i watched as they garnered attention from the news media,i watched as they all took their turn speaking at colleges spewing their hate,saying things about me & my family (whitey) that i knew for a fact was untrue,watching the Nation of Islam spew racisim,biggotry & hatred against "ALL WHITES" made me open my eye's.

In those days it was not cool to be white,most white people were made to feel ashamed for what other men do,or for what their ancestors did,i started thinking this at a very young age,slavery all around the world was not a new idea,it was a common pratice where strong races enslaved weaker races,or family members sold their own family into slavery for profit,if this was an age old pratice then why was i being blamed for something i had no part in ?

I grew tired of being made to feel ashamed of my skin color,i grew tired of having to defend myself every time i went to the park down the street,i grew tired of having to explain my position to other races who would come around when myself & the black friends i had were playing outside,i grew tired of watching my best friend who's black make excuses for me being white like "oh he's cool man",shit like that made me sick & angry.

My experience with black people to that point in my life had been mostly negative,without the few black friends i'd made it would have been an experience of mainly violence & hatred not fueled by myself or my families beliefs,at that point i made my mind up i was tired of appologizing for things i had no part in, or for my skin color so i decided to show everybody who i was.

Im covered from my neck line to my waist with tattoos,my arms are sleeved out as well,the very first large tattoo i got was my statement peice,it says "White Pride" across my shoulders,not White Power but White Pride,there is a difference but most cant see that difference.

Not too much later in life i did my 1st term in prison,the prison i was sent to was nicknamed gladiator school because of the daily violence,this prison was controlled by The Nation of Islam,the same group that i had seen while i was in the free world,once inside it became obvious to me very quickly that you either "clique up" or get fucked up by the Nation of Islam,joining a clique was not a presedent to staying safe for black men but it was for white men,if you were white & not affiliated with a clique your days were numbered,at the very least white boys were treated as slaves,had all their possessions taken from them & forced into sexual slavery,not me buddy.

I got out & saw the exact same shit i was being accused of my whole life,whitey is keeping us down & all that jazz,it didnt matter that i came from a poverty type black neighborhood i was still whitey.

Pass by a few more years & i got married for the 2nd time,my 1st wife was white & she left me while i was in prison,my 2nd & current wife was not white & i had to put up with the same type shit from her family,i would constantly hear how i was a bad person & how my wife was making a bad mistake by marrying outside her race,i had to hear how i was "different" & not like other whites,i got sick of that shit & banned her family from my home while i was in the home,lotsa fukin problems there that i had no part of.

Fast foward a few more years & im back in prison, only this time the largest walled prison in the united states,the black bus driver who was taking us from county to prison laughed & told all the white people on the bus that we'd better hope they dont put our "white asses" behind the walls,guess what, right behind the walls i went & right into another fukin mess,another prison controled by black racists who hated me without knowing me,this time around i made my mind up i wasnt skulking around in the shadows until i met people to hang with, i made sure everybody in that place saw my White Pride tat,in this prison i'd gained some age since my last incarceration & knew my way around prisons so i didnt look like a greenhorn,there were instances where The Nation tried to start shit with me but for the most part i was left alone,mainly because i was branded & they couldnt be sure i wasnt cliqued up,still lotsa fukin problems over my skin color especially on visit day when my wife came to visit or when my best friend who is black came to visit.

Ok im out now & once again everywhere i go im made to feel ashamed of my skin color,my wife's family hates me because of it,my children live daily with stupidity because of their mixed heritage & so forth,once my children started to take flack because of who they were i made my mind up that i would lash out at anybody who gave me even the slightest shit over who i was & its worked for me my entire adult life.

Im proud of the man i turned out to be because of the family i raised & the accomplishments that ive made in my life,ive not been given any opportunity because of my skin color, on the contrary,ive been through countless episodes in my life where ive been fucked over because of my skin color,i make no aoplogies for the person i am & i am proud of myself,im also a white man, hence im proud of being white,the only other alternative is to make appoligies for who i am & for things ive never been part of,for that i refuse to be part of,nor will i discredit my entire race based on the actions of others.

Anybody who thinks that being proud of being white equals being racist,or describes themselves in vague terminology for fear of being called a racist is full of shit & not worth my time, or anybody elses time.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 4, 2009)

*This one black guy I met more than once used to always say that white people are just mutated black people. He also said that all people are from africa and that housing projects are government owned plantations.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Really if you believe in evolution, white people really are mutated black people. White had to change to face the cold climate they ventured into. Not all mutations are bad. They learned to survive against some pretty bad odds. Kudos to our ancestors.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 4, 2009)

"proud white male" is the = to "powerful black female"


----------



## panhead (Jan 4, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> *This one black guy I met more than once used to always say that white people are just mutated black people. He also said that all people are from africa and that housing projects are government owned plantations.*


When i was a kid black childrens parents taught them that all white children were born with a tail (devil),we then had the tail cut off but still carried the scar.

Thats 100% truth btw.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 4, 2009)

Many people used to also say that arabs have tails. Mainly white Americans.


----------



## panhead (Jan 4, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> Many people used to also say that arabs have tails. Mainly white Americans.


I never heard that applied to arabs but it wouldnt suprise me in the least bit,people are stupid, every biggot ive ever met was at the top of the stupid heap when you got them alone.

My grandfather was one of the worst racists i ever met & he was full of crazy ideas about every race as well,he claimed that when a black person had children with another race that the children were at risk of being born with deformities ,he'd roll over in his grave if he could see how my family turned out.

Its amazing how far shits came round in my lifetime,i talk to my grandson about the way life was when i was his age & he freaks out,young people now days dont see color as any issue other than looks,the way it should be.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 4, 2009)

I heard that their children have split personalities because their brian doesnt know which race it is.


----------



## panhead (Jan 4, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> I heard that their children have split personalities because their brian doesnt know which race it is.


Now your just being as silly as you can be for kicks.

Any real point to your posting, or are you just bored & killing time.


----------



## Herbzman (Jan 4, 2009)

That was pretty funny lol (not encouraging though)... anyway.. I'm asian..the world is fucked up so who cares whos racist.. at the end of the day money is the root of evil apparantly so that overrules racism.. theres a bigger problem here guys.. I say we should all abandon infrastructure and live survival of the fittest.. Seriously... ever thought about it?

Id have some shelter shit like in 28 days later... a shotgun, a machette, an uzi, a grow op, millions of flints, and a box of swisher sweets... and a jessica alba maybe... and a angelina jolie wouldnt hurt either... then i wouldnt need money and it wouldnt matter what colour I am... lol

does any1 get the idea of the post?

WHO REALLY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT COLOUR PRIDE?.. Theres really too much other shit that is more important in life...

the conceptuality of BET is a bit retarded but dont make that an excuse to get a boner because you are painted 1 of the millions of colours god or science has made our skin to be.

I'm more worried about the colour of my weed to be honest...


----------



## Token (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread is old and dumb!, Ok, I'm not a racist (I do have black mexican asain russian friends) but I am proud of my familys past. I talk to my brother (he's in fed pen) and said we all need to shut up. If anybody said that color doesn't matter/ you don't have pride of your own race in there your own friends would whoop your ass, and then leave you for everyone else to rape you use you and mudred you. So, you can go on about how everone needs to get along, but it's a choice that both side have to make, and nither side really wants to stop hating on the other, because it makes them fill good about their shitty lives. So, like everone has said *fuck* what everybody else think it only matters what you think!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

there is a cracker town... the rest of america!

LIsten whites cant have these perks because when whites party by themselves they always talk about the same shit.... How bad and how they are loosing the country to blacks, mexicans, chinese, you name it..


see the simple fact that you see yourselves as loosing something implies that its yours to loose. I cant wait till all white people are hard to find... 

Make MIxed Babies!!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....



I do!... I am as mixed as you can get.. with sides of the blood line that hate eachother ..lol... 

Every single time i have encountered people that talk about "color" pride... they are racist. The deal is that to you, you think that you have to be proud of your color to live.. you think that you need the support for your people. you need to represent!... wel in some parts representing anything will get you shot. Peeps in prison revert to race cause thats the only thing that you cannot hide... and its easier to say .. those "color" people hate us.. see there big gangs.. we gotta do the same... plus... trust me when in the pen .. and surounded by these people you will become racist. All yor time is spent talking about the N or the Sp... and how they take your women and your drugs!... lol

Its really stupid. There are plenty of things to be proud of with any race... but then there are plenty of things that make you want to vomit on how shitty your own race can be... the things they can do... And that is for all races! 

Being race drivin is sooo stupid... its like saying.. im proud of what my peeps have done compared to yours, but lets just dont talk about those other things they did... lol. Race doesnt make people... your life experiences and your parantel teachings is what molds you. It seems you clearly idolize your brother and tries to lie to himself on how it makes it ok because hes in prison.... maybe your right... maybe it makes it ok in that environment, But you going around talking this stupid shit in the normal world is ignorant.


----------



## Token (Jan 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I do!... I am as mixed as you can get.. with sides of the blood line that hate eachother ..lol...
> 
> Every single time i have encountered people that talk about "color" pride... they are racist. The deal is that to you, you think that you have to be proud of your color to live.. you think that you need the support for your people. you need to represent!... wel in some parts representing anything will get you shot. Peeps in prison revert to race cause thats the only thing that you cannot hide... and its easier to say .. those "color" people hate us.. see there big gangs.. we gotta do the same... plus... trust me when in the pen .. and surounded by these people you will become racist. All yor time is spent talking about the N or the Sp... and how they take your women and your drugs!... lol
> 
> ...


Who talking stupid shit, no one on here has ever tried to give a WP speech, mainly because *we* all know it is *stupid*, but like you said in some environments you will become a racist, you have too, to survive. My bro might be a racist, but that doesn't mean I am! I'm just proud of who I am and where I came from.

plus, my goddaughter is black and mexican.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

Token said:


> Who talking stupid shit, no one on here has ever tried to give a WP speech, mainly because *we* all know it is *stupid*, but like you said in some environments you will become a racist, you have too, to survive. My bro might be a racist, but that doesn't mean I am! I'm just proud of who I am and where I came from.
> 
> plus, my goddaughter is black and mexican.


i guess you still didnt get it....

what is it your proud of? there are tons of shit that white people have done wrong... what is it your proud of.. the way your color looks?.. is it better than say black or brown or yellow..or purples... what is it when it means im proud to be white... Im proud of my kids because i molded them so there is something to be proud of... but you had nothing to do with the white people except being born from one. WHat is it your so proud of?... the kkk? the south? white trash people? welfare and the whole idea behind it? corrupt politician? the fact that they are so stupid to leave there country for so called freedoms only to make the same laws where they end up... what? what part are you SOOOO proud of. That you all migrated north and your skin took to the snowy conditions so it became more pale?... I mean thats just stupid... Be proud of your achievments and what you have something to actually contribute to..... so far all i see your proud of is your racist brother thats in prison... and no shit there you have to stick to your own.. but hell that doesnt mean your own wont sell you out in there either... #1 rule of prison is dont trust anyone... expecially the ones that are around you. 

SOunds to me like a clear case of that movie... lol... american history X


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Jan 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> i guess you still didnt get it....
> 
> what is it your proud of? there are tons of shit that white people have done wrong... what is it your proud of.. the way your color looks?.. is it better than say black or brown or yellow..or purples... what is it when it means im proud to be white... Im proud of my kids because i molded them so there is something to be proud of... but you had nothing to do with the white people except being born from one. WHat is it your so proud of?... the kkk? the south? white trash people? welfare and the whole idea behind it? corrupt politician? the fact that they are so stupid to leave there country for so called freedoms only to make the same laws where they end up... what? what part are you SOOOO proud of. That you all migrated north and your skin took to the snowy conditions so it became more pale?... I mean thats just stupid... Be proud of your achievments and what you have something to actually contribute to..... so far all i see your proud of is your racist brother thats in prison... and no shit there you have to stick to your own.. but hell that doesnt mean your own wont sell you out in there either... #1 rule of prison is dont trust anyone... expecially the ones that are around you.
> 
> SOunds to me like a clear case of that movie... lol... american history X


Basically you're wondering why a white person should be proud of being white, right? What is the meaning behind your question? Is it to say that nobody should be proud of their race because its only skin color? Is it to say that the white race has a lot of negative shit in it's past? Not sure I follow your thinking. Either way, I for one don't agree.

Lets say that your point is that theres no reason for ANYBODY to be proud of their heritage. Thats a matter of opinion. When a person has pride in themselves, they are proud of who they are, who they came from and everything in the history of their family tree. All of that is what makes you who you are... and you have every reason to be proud of it... unless you're one who has no pride in his/herself.

Now lets say your point is that the white race has a lot of negative things in it's history and we should all be ashamed of it. Well yes, I'm not pround of the negatives... but what about the positives? What about the white people who have FOUGHT racism, discrimination, genocide and shit like that? What about the many many inventions that white people have come up with that have made human life easier? Life saving medicine and medical procedures? These are just a few of the things that the white race can be proud of. Thats not to say that other races haven't invented great things... but white people have invented a lot more things that blow any other inventions out of the water. The telephone, the TV, the automobile and on and on and on.

Bottom line: each race has things like that to be proud of... and they ALL have things to be ashamed of as well. To me it comes down to just being proud of who you are and what made you who you are.


----------



## Drogrowno (Jan 5, 2009)

genfranco your a fucking jack ass... nothing he said made me think that he was proud of his brother... his bros a racist shitty whats he gonna do not have anything to do with him. your fuckin questioning people of what there proud of i suppose next you will say that we cant cheer for the home town team or some shit.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Basically you're wondering why a white person should be proud of being white, right? What is the meaning behind your question? Is it to say that nobody should be proud of their race because its only skin color? Is it to say that the white race has a lot of negative shit in it's past? Not sure I follow your thinking. Either way, I for one don't agree.
> 
> Lets say that your point is that theres no reason for ANYBODY to be proud of their heritage. Thats a matter of opinion. When a person has pride in themselves, they are proud of who they are, who they came from and everything in the history of their family tree. All of that is what makes you who you are... and you have every reason to be proud of it... unless you're one who has no pride in his/herself.
> 
> ...


I really like how you wrote it better... lol..

I must admit that i leave allot to the imagination... My statement there did have a little of both meanings in it, But with understanding. I dont think that white people dont have anything to be proud of. like you stated there are tons of inventions and such. History alone leaves people feeling proud of there heritage.

See white kids feel left out in school because of the african american clubs and the mexican american clubs and native american clubs, asian clubs, and all that and they start all this what about the white clubs shit. You can tell that this mentality comes from schools and prisons. 

the reason these minorities have groups is because they can talk about something that was a way back home ... history that isnt taught in regular school classes. Mainly cause white families dont want little sally learning about some african leader... so they have to make groups for it to learn.

White club?.. what would it be about... there are sooo many cultures under WHite... i mean you cant tell me that a british white would have the same thing to talk about that a german white... what about a portugues white... or a spanish.. or an italian... What type of club would that be?... A regular history Class!

See we can all agree in what you so nicely wrote. And trust me i feel you, What this guy is talking about is going around stating white pride... like its a banner or someshit. 

anyone going around talking shit about brown pride... or black pride or white pride are not saying... "fellow human, I am proud of my heritage and i would like to tell you about it" they are saying " im glad im (whatever the race) and here is why im better". its a step down from saying power.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well i just feel like i have to defend my whiteness all the time....lemme ask you when your talkin with someone an they call you a whiteboy how do you feel...they just stand thier like that shit is the thing to say....an with no reflux they say it over an over.....am i the only person this bothers...to me gettin called a whiteboy is the same as me sayin niger,wetback,kyke an so on an so forth...


If someone calls you white boy you should kick his teeth in.. that is total disrespecting you. In case you didnt know... why dont you call him black boy when he says that.. tis what id do.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

Drogrowno said:


> genfranco your a fucking jack ass... nothing he said made me think that he was proud of his brother... his bros a racist shitty whats he gonna do not have anything to do with him. your fuckin questioning people of what there proud of i suppose next you will say that we cant cheer for the home town team or some shit.


you can do whatever you want... give them all your money for all i care...


----------



## Gryphonn (Jan 5, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....


Nothing wrong with that. But wouldn't it be just as valid to say you are a proud human? Why should race, colour, creed or sex come into the equation?
Why should it even be an issue worth mentioning?


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't get where you are coming from with this proud white crap... Say something like that around here and bam, you'll be proudly knocked the fuck out. Probably by a white guy with enough sense not to be such a dumb ass and say he's proud of being white.

You can be proud of accomplishments, proud of how you carry yourself, proud of WHO you are, proud of a lot of things but to even say anything remotely close to this and actually think it's ok... It's not ok. You need to study up on what we white men have done to every other race on the planet and then maybe you'll begin to understand what a bullshit idea it is to be proud of just being white.

Not only would I want to knock you out I might want to take a few teeth to leave you a permanent reminder. If you're going to talk like a redneck I figure I could help you look like one too.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 6, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....


nah, there's nothing wrong with it, but "white" isn't really a race or culture in it's own...i could be wrong though.
if it were like... "german pride" or "french pride" or "nigerian pride" or "azzerbijonian pride" i don't think anyone would care...
but "white" tends to be a label that strikes many different emotions in people...i guess maybe because "white" isn't really a culture in and of itself, but the same thing could probably be said about the term "black".
idk.
i guess there's just a double standard.
:-/


----------



## Smash (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm white, and I'm very proud of it.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

Smash said:


> I'm white, and I'm very proud of it.


you should be...OMG what an achievment you did. Great job... MY hero!


----------



## panhead (Jan 6, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I don't get where you are coming from with this proud white crap... Say something like that around here and bam, you'll be proudly knocked the fuck out. Probably by a white guy with enough sense not to be such a dumb ass and say he's proud of being white.
> 
> You can be proud of accomplishments, proud of how you carry yourself, proud of WHO you are, proud of a lot of things but to even say anything remotely close to this and actually think it's ok... It's not ok. You need to study up on what we white men have done to every other race on the planet and then maybe you'll begin to understand what a bullshit idea it is to be proud of just being white.
> 
> Not only would I want to knock you out I might want to take a few teeth to leave you a permanent reminder. If you're going to talk like a redneck I figure I could help you look like one too.


Oregon,you are way off base here,as are others.

Im a white man & im also proud to be a white man,i can be proud of my race without being a racist,or a redneck,i can also be proud of my race & at the same time wish no i'll will or harm on other people,pride & racisim are two entirely different things,this fact has been lost to most white men,or drilled into them by media who've brainwashed them, through decades of ultra political correctness,until they believe or act as if shame is better than pride.

I make no excuses for my forefathers acts of evil,at the same time i make no apologies for my connection to them,i make no apologies for being white nor will i let any man take away from what i am because it makes them feel better about the way they think all white people should act,if other white people live their lives in shame of their heritage,or renounce their heritage because of the acts of evil men of their race then i feel sorry for them,that is the extent of my sorrow. 

I refuse to adapt the apologetic stance of a modern day white man,where i make every attempt to act is if my heritage is meaningless,then renounce any heritage we may have left & accept the label of a "person",while every other race on this planet of our's proudly celebrates their race & heritage as they should be allowed to do.

My Mexican friends proudly show thier race every day of their lives,they celebrate their traditions,they celebrate their holidays,they embrace their heritage & they also do everything in their power to preserve their heritage for their youth so it will not be lost forever,and rightly so.

The pride in one's race & the preservation of that races heritage is something that is very important to most races on earth,Asians take great pride in being asian,they also try to preserve their heritage,as well as mexicans,jewish,lebbaneese,ect ect ect,it's not until we reach the races of black & white is there supposed to be no pride in ones race or heritage,only "people".

Being a good man/woman has little to do with being proud of ones heritage,its about how we live our lives that makes a person good or bad,its about the values we instill in our children,its about the respect we show other people deserving of respect,its about allowing others to live their lives in the manner they choose,and to respect the other persons right to be proud of who/what they are.

What being a good man is not about is judging a man based on small amounts of information,not about jumping the gun & labeling a man a racist,asshole,biggott,faggott,jew,whitey,spic,nigger,whop ect ect ect based on a few words they may speak,based on the way they dress, or that they dont conform to the way of life you/me/we think they should.

Racisim is something ive lived with my entire life,something my family lived with when it was not "ok" or "accepted" for a white man to marry outside his race,ive had the fuck kicked out of me many times in my youth for being white,ive been the outcast at family gatherings because im white,ive been called a racist from my inlaws for decades for my refusal to renounce my heritege, while they proudly celebrate their family heritage & traditions,ive had neighbors put up for sale signs after my family moved into the neighborhood,as well as parents refusing to allow their children to play with my children when they were young,based soley because they are mixed race children.

Judging a man based soley on the ideals you/me/we may have of how they should speak or act,or by what they hold dear to themselves is exactly what has allways been at the core of all racists & racist rehetoric,exactly like we see people branding others as racist scum doing in this thread,judging then branding based on "PERSONAL IDEALS",not by his actions as a man.

Any man who brands another man a racist for simply being proud of their heritage is not thinking properly & in my opinion not acting any better than a full fledged nazi or black panther,intollerance based on so little information is not the act of a thinking man.


----------



## lopezri (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, I know I didn't read all the posts here so I'm sure I'm going to get some shit for this but the majority of people who have written something should have any pride whatsoever considering the fact that most of the posts are mis-spelled or use incorrect grammar, word placement, etc. Gee, learn some English especially if you're so damn proud of being white.

I have to admit I'm half latino, half white and I've been accused of being a racist by a black girl simply because she was, what I guess you could say was fired from a job because she was belittling the people who were under her and the higher-up asked me to take her place. All because I filled her position, she accused me of being racist.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

panhead said:


> Oregon,you are way off base here,as are others.
> 
> Im a white man & im also proud to be a white man,i can be proud of my race without being a racist,or a redneck,i can also be proud of my race & at the same time wish no i'll will or harm on other people,pride & racisim are two entirely different things,this fact has been lost to most white men,or drilled into them by media who've brainwashed them, through decades of ultra political correctness,until they believe or act as if shame is better than pride.
> 
> ...


Holly shit 

See and thats why some poeple can write books that you enjoy reading and some like me kinda dont have the umph... ya know... Very very nice. 

I would like to add to that though:

That whole about that black and whites cant do it like the others... 

I think its because these others are celebrating traditions and history and shit like that... and it can be pinpointed to an actual country... They arent saying im proud to be brown.. or yellow.. they are saying im proud to be mexican, or chinese, or guatemalen ... its also only comes to american when they are all lumped together.... 

Why not say im a proud german american... or im a proud irish american... or im a proud french american....


----------



## panhead (Jan 6, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Ok, I know I didn't read all the posts here so I'm sure I'm going to get some shit for this but the majority of people who have written something should have any pride whatsoever considering the fact that most of the posts are mis-spelled or use incorrect grammar, word placement, etc. Gee, learn some English especially if you're so damn proud of being white.


Heres the shit you said you'd catch.

You couldnt be bothered to read all the posts in the thread,not interested enough in the full value of the thread to base your comments against,yet simplistic non issues that are not relevant to the topic at hand like grammar & spelling caught your attention enough for you to base a comment against.

Pretty weak.

Also on the same grammer deal,im fascinated at what would make a man be concerned about another mans grammar ? Every few months a guy comes along & likes to point out others spelling errors or improper grammar,what is the drive of a man to focus on such an issue about others ? thats a serious question i'd love to know.


Some people cant spell or use proper english grammer because english is not their first language,or because the family they grew up in needed extra income,so they quit school at a young age to go to work,or because the generation they grew up in placed little value on grammar & spelling & much value on early work ethic.

Or they just dont give a shit enough to use spell check,internet spelling isnt that impressive any more since spell check,anybody can look as if they have proper grammar,or a big brain.


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 6, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be a strong "white pride" sentiment in America (outside of rednecks) cuz they don't need it imo.

This is a capitalist society. The whites (males especially) have a disproportionate amount of wealth AND power. How many non-white Senators are there?? How many American born non white billionaires in this country??

A white guy can't really pat himself on the back for being white cuz things come easier to whites. That's like Yao Ming bragging that he cant dunk. He's nearly seven and a half feet tall--of course he can dunk.


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jan 7, 2009)

Fuck Race Pride... Just be proud of who YOU are... 

And Yea, I'm a white guy...


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Jan 7, 2009)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> Fuck Race Pride... Just be proud of who YOU are...
> 
> And Yea, I'm a white guy...


You're not you without the people who made you and the people who made THEM ...and where they come from. It all plays a part in who you are. Bottom line: your race is part of who you are.


----------



## lopezri (Jan 7, 2009)

panhead said:


> Heres the shit you said you'd catch.
> 
> You couldnt be bothered to read all the posts in the thread,not interested enough in the full value of the thread to base your comments against,yet simplistic non issues that are not relevant to the topic at hand like grammar & spelling caught your attention enough for you to base a comment against.
> 
> ...


That's cool, I'll take the slap in the face for it, but you aren't going to comment at all about the second part of the statement? The part about me being accused of being racist just because I replaced someone who thought they were too big for their job?


----------



## lopezri (Jan 7, 2009)

Also I don't believe that using correct spelling and/or grammar is a non-issue in this discussion. IMO part of the whole issue with this topic is that people who CAN speak and write English properly have the right to feel superior to anyone who cannot speak or write it properly because they have taken the time and effort to learn to do so. I'm not 100% white but I sure feel superior to someone who uses the "F" word or some other curse word or street slang in every sentence simply because they think that is the only way for them to get their point across to another. Part of learning the language is a value on work ethic! It TAKES WORK and drive to LEARN! 

Look at it this way, the Chinese have over 20 different words that all mean "love." If you don't use the correct word for the correct meaning the sentence doesn't make any sense. Why would anyone expect anything different from the English language unless of course they think, "Well, they're just American, it doesn't matter if we expect them to lower their standards for us because we can't speak the language." "They don't really count anyway."

Screw that! If you're a good, smart, well spoken, white guy; more power to you for being proud!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 7, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Also I don't believe that using correct spelling and/or grammar is a non-issue in this discussion. IMO part of the whole issue with this topic is that people who CAN speak and write English properly have the right to feel superior to anyone who cannot speak or write it properly because they have taken the time and effort to learn to do so. I'm not 100% white but I sure feel superior to someone who uses the "F" word or some other curse word or street slang in every sentence simply because they think that is the only way for them to get their point across to another. Part of learning the language is a value on work ethic! It TAKES WORK and drive to LEARN!
> 
> Look at it this way, the Chinese have over 20 different words that all mean "love." If you don't use the correct word for the correct meaning the sentence doesn't make any sense. Why would anyone expect anything different from the English language unless of course they think, "Well, they're just American, it doesn't matter if we expect them to lower their standards for us because we can't speak the language." "They don't really count anyway."
> 
> Screw that! If you're a good, smart, well spoken, white guy; more power to you for being proud!


So only white guys know English? Damn I'm getting lost now. Since when has this thread been about being a proud typist. This is getting stupid. Oh, and you should see what the British think of American English. And how about if you want to say FUCK. What now because someone says Fuck they are less than you? WOW... you keep being proud, I don't even think your own are proud of you.

So, would a bilingual person be superior than you because they can do it on two languages?


----------



## panhead (Jan 7, 2009)

lopezri said:


> That's cool, I'll take the slap in the face for it, but you aren't going to comment at all about the second part of the statement? The part about me being accused of being racist just because I replaced someone who thought they were too big for their job?


What comment were you looking for,that people are stupid & use racisim as their own personal weapon to lash out at other people ? this is not a new thing.

Since you were looking for a response i'll give you mine,there's plenty of evidence of people using racisim as their own personal dagger right here in this thread for all to see,if they open their eyes long enough to see more than what they choose to see,or believe as truth.

Its common pratice nowdays to lable men as racist because people do not approve of or agree with the situation at hand,Much like the majority of the posters in this thread who lash out,then label white men who are proud of their heritage as being racist,its easier to brand a man a racist then it is to understand his veiwpoint,plus its far cooler to be the guy calling out a racist.


----------



## panhead (Jan 7, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Also I don't believe that using correct spelling and/or grammar is a non-issue in this discussion. IMO part of the whole issue with this topic is that people who CAN speak and write English properly have the right to feel superior to anyone who cannot speak or write it properly because they have taken the time and effort to learn to do so.


Where are you comming up with this language speel at,you brought this to the table not me.

Being able to take the time to properly learn/spell the english language in its proper form is not a luxury afforded to all men,no matter of color or race.

Just because a man is white is he supposed to have access to better schools,or better circumstances in life that allow him to focus on getting an education over working & supporting himslf ?


----------



## panhead (Jan 7, 2009)

humblesmurph said:


> There doesn't seem to be a strong "white pride" sentiment in America (outside of rednecks) cuz they don't need it imo.
> 
> This is a capitalist society. The whites (males especially) have a disproportionate amount of wealth AND power. How many non-white Senators are there?? How many American born non white billionaires in this country??
> 
> A white guy can't really pat himself on the back for being white cuz things come easier to whites. That's like Yao Ming bragging that he cant dunk. He's nearly seven and a half feet tall--of course he can dunk.


Im sorry but this statement is the biggest load of crap in this whole topic.

Who here has the advantages of "whiteys wealth" that you speak of,all i see is young white guys scrounging to buy a few cfl's to power their first grow,im white as a bowl of milk & ive been beat down worse than most people of other races on this forum,nothing has came easy for me.

The partial reason there isnt a strong white pride sentiment in america is because most white people have been brow beat for decades by tactics such as your post,then made to feel guilty about shit other people have done before them,another part of the reason there isnt a strong white pride sentiment in america is evidenced right here in this thread.

White men tremble at the mere thought of being labled a racist & rightly so,proclaiming white pride is a news worthy story that will be exploited to the fullest,its a carerr killing lable that no white man can afford to carry around with himself if he wants to keep his job.

Let one white man stand up in public,then proudly announce his pride in being white & it wont be long before the guys come out of the woodwork calling him a racist,not because of what type man he is or his actions in life,the guy can cure leapors & make the lame walk again but that has no bearing,any outspoken thoughts on white pride automatically garner accusations of being a racist.

I point to this thread as evidence backing up my stance on the lacking of a strong white pride in america,white men are terrified of the accusation that allways follows.


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Jan 7, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....


Wow, never been the spirituality section before tonight. Was kind of shocked to see the date of this original post. This is such a great topic. I feel exactly like the original poster. And am kind of amazed this was brought up - cause its something, I feel, you can't say. Just look at the language used.....he felt the need for the qualifiers........just to avoid the nazi image.

I apologize. This thread is long. I have only read the first post. I will backtrack some, so, please forgive me for going over stuff that has already been resolved, or bringing up something that has been resolved.

My thoughts are it's not politically correct to SAY you're proud to be white. 

An interesting article about this recently appeared thanks to the Blago appointment of Roland Burris.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/chi-trice-05-jan05,0,6132899.column


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 10, 2009)

panhead said:


> Im sorry but this statement is the biggest load of crap in this whole topic.
> 
> Who here has the advantages of "whiteys wealth" that you speak of,all i see is young white guys scrounging to buy a few cfl's to power their first grow,im white as a bowl of milk & ive been beat down worse than most people of other races on this forum,nothing has came easy for me.
> 
> ...



i can dig where you are coming from. i think you missed my point though. As has been stated in this post, of course it is cool to be proud of yourself in terms of what you accomplished/overcame as a human being. 

However, nobody is saying that you are less capable because of the color of your skin. The point is race pride (not cultural pride) is only useful to uplift the spirits of those being trampled. You are not being trampled upon. Black pride came out of the Struggle for equality. Whites said we (and other minorities) were inferior due to our exterior features. i do believe the time for black pride and callign whites "devils" and "the man" has passed. 

Being white is a plus in this country point blank. White pride people seem to neglect this obvious fact. White pride is associated with white males whining over the fact that they don't have it as sweet as they used too--even though they still have the advantage. So yes, overt white pride does smack of racism.

There is implicit white race pride in this country.....lots of it. Who the fuk do you think they are talking about when people say "the founders of this great nation" or our "founding fathers"--white people. Look at the faces on the money. Look at Mt. Rushmore. White people run the large media outlets/news organizations/run almost all of the Fortune 500 companies. 

i like white folks. i like living in the US. i like smoking herb. You and i probably have more in common than you think. Focusing on our differences only keeps folks apart and fighting. i can't say i'm proud to be black, anymore than i can say i'm proud to be heterosexual or right handed, i was born that way....can't really take credit for it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2009)

To the original poster...

Do you thin kyou'd be able to be proud being any other race?

Do you think there are any races that do not deserve pride?

Do you not think that pride in your own actions is more appropriate... I know too many bad people of my own race to bestow race with any credit in terms of my personal pride.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

ANC said:


> I know too many bad people of my own race to bestow race with any credit in terms of my personal pride.


about the smartest thing ive heard yet!


----------



## panhead (Jan 11, 2009)

humblesmurph said:


> Being white is a plus in this country point blank. White pride people seem to neglect this obvious fact. White pride is associated with white males whining over the fact that they don't have it as sweet as they used too--even though they still have the advantage. So yes, overt white pride does smack of racism


The whole idea of this "plus" to being white is a phallacy that is being disproven on a daily basis,many examples are there to see,ive never got one single leg up in life because im white & im over 50 years old.


Also the association of white pride smelling of racisim is not reflective of truth of many people who take pride in being the race they are,the reasoning you point out above is not reflective of my thoughts nor the thoughts of many people i deal with in my life,its a generalized statement to give a reason why people of other races are not supposed to be allowed to take pride in who they are,this is no different that any other race telling a spanish or black person that they are not allowed to be proud of their race,if anything smells like racisim this guilt by association clause that is implied sure does to me.

My reasons for being proud of who/what race i am a part of have nothing do do with anything ive ever recieved or been denied because of my skin color,its about standing up for ones self & not allowing myself to succumb to a standard of political correctness that does not reflect my thoughts or my lifestyle choices.


----------



## MrJDGaF (Jan 11, 2009)

Whilst your average white male won't see any direct benefit of being white, if you look at figures for police/court action you can instantly see that they are far less likely to be stopped/searched/arrested/prosecuted/found guilty/jailed or sentenced to death than a black male.

Without positive discrimination it would take hundreds of years for black people to overcome racism and progress socially (as in working class to middle to upper class).
Once the social demographic is reflected in the majority of jobs then there should be no further need for them.

IMHO wealth/class is a much bigger barrier to social progression than race or religion, certainly in England at least.


----------



## Token (Jan 12, 2009)

How many on here actually know the History intricately? If you want someone to be mad at about slavery look at the Dutch! They where the ones that first started to sale Africans, before that we had what where called indignant servant; they were people that sold themselves for a ticket to get to America. They would work for the person that paid for their passage for ten years and then would be set free and get 40 acres and mule, hence where we get the term "40 acres and mule".


----------



## MrJDGaF (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you'll find Africans were enslaving each other before the Europeans got there.


----------



## 420 souljah (Jan 12, 2009)

Why do ppl have pride for something they had no control of, where you were born,what color you are, what street your from, or wether your from north side,south side,east side, and well ofcourse us west siders only be proud of your accomplishments and stop listening to that asshole the Devil.
Words from a Radical.


----------



## natrone23 (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQEcMTSgg5w


----------



## ELee (Jan 12, 2009)

Mr.JD hit the nail right on the head. Africans were enslaving eachother way before whites ever saw they're face. The first slave transaction was between a black and white man! So, I can't point fingers in either direction. Also, I think this site really helps all of us see that we can all come together for one purpose....... one color....GREEN! I see nothing at all wrong with white pride. I don't think any of us live to be shamed no matter the race or color. We have all done our share of clean and dirty work. As long as whatever we have done does not feed hate. I say live on and love it! Being human gives you a desire to proud, no matter the color. I would never deny a person the right to feel proud. That's like denying them the right to be human!

Be proud, whatever your race may be!


----------



## cackpircings (Jan 12, 2009)

I&#8217;m prude to be me and that is all that matters because I am good enough and smart enough and dogonit people like me.


----------



## MrJDGaF (Jan 12, 2009)

Must be your puppy dog eyes...


----------



## cackpircings (Jan 12, 2009)

MrJDGaF said:


> Must be your puppy dog eyes...


 
It must be my friend... THats my pit and I wish she could give eyes like that still... She is so big now that people dont stick around to see the puppy dog eyes


----------



## suedonimn (Jan 13, 2009)

ELee said:


> Mr.JD hit the nail right on the head. Africans were enslaving eachother way before whites ever saw they're face. The first slave transaction was between a black and white man! So, I can't point fingers in either direction. Also, I think this site really helps all of us see that we can all come together for one purpose....... one color....GREEN! I see nothing at all wrong with white pride. I don't think any of us live to be shamed no matter the race or color. We have all done our share of clean and dirty work. As long as whatever we have done does not feed hate. I say live on and love it! Being human gives you a desire to proud, no matter the color. I would never deny a person the right to feel proud. That's like denying them the right to be human!
> 
> Be proud, whatever your race may be!


 *On this note I am Proud to be a POT smoker!!! I don't even care if it is legal, I will smoke it anyway. Through out the years all the self reflecting POT has caused me to go through has changed me for the better. Even if I decide to stop smoking I will not regret having smoked marijuana. I may not be the coolest kid on the corner, but I have had the priviledge of meeting and befriending some of the COOLEST people to ever walk on this planet. Which might not have happened had I not smoked POT. I have smoked with Doctors, Lawyers, Police Officers, Gang Members, Band Members, Reporters, TV personalities... no, I will not name drop. You would not believe me anyway, and I have no proof only good memories.*


----------



## ELee (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Cack? You got any current pics of your dog? That's my boy Chief in the avatar.


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jan 19, 2009)

You are not wrong. Be a proud white male


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 20, 2009)

color is only skin deep, it is a documented fact that person A could be of swedish heritage and person B could be Ethiopian heritage but both could have similar genetics, the reason for dark skin on people is from them being so close to the equator your produces vitamin D i believe to protect from suns rays...over time the skin evolved to a dark complection... if you pay attention darker skined people live closer to the equator whiter people live farther away from it.... now with that being said you are a "racist" but, thats not what your trying to be...stick with the proud person perspective if you dont want to be considered a nazi

p.s. some of my info on the vitamin D is probably a little off but not much, google it if you feel like proving me wrong or have more to add to it


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Jan 22, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> color is only skin deep, it is a documented fact that person A could be of swedish heritage and person B could be Ethiopian heritage but both could have similar genetics, the reason for dark skin on people is from them being so close to the equator your produces vitamin D i believe to protect from suns rays...over time the skin evolved to a dark complection... if you pay attention darker skined people live closer to the equator whiter people live farther away from it.... now with that being said you are a "racist" but, thats not what your trying to be...stick with the proud person perspective if you dont want to be considered a nazi
> 
> p.s. some of my info on the vitamin D is probably a little off but not much, google it if you feel like proving me wrong or have more to add to it


Yes, color is only skin deep... but RACE is bone deep... and deeper. There are a lot of differences among races. Hair, facial features and bone structure for example. Racial differences go even deeper than physical attributes though (like culture for example). Just thought I'd clear that up since this topic isn't strictly about skin color... its about RACE.


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

> Racial differences go even deeper than physical attributes though (like culture for example).
> 
> 
> > i mean dont get me wrong.. *I* probably am a racist, but i dont really care....i dont hate somebody because of theyre skin color...its more about they way the person lets society see them, like being a loud mouth hood rat for instance, thats what i hate if they just happen to be black thats not my fault.
> ...


----------



## eclipsepers0n (Jan 30, 2009)

Look eee here... I am white skinned.. i am brazilian.. i am proud to be white?? or am i proud to be brazilian?? that is the real question...


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> i mean dont get me wrong.. *I* probably am a racist, but i dont really care....i dont hate somebody because of theyre skin color...its more about they way the person lets society see them, like being a loud mouth hood rat for instance, thats what i hate if they just happen to be black thats not my fault.
> 
> i guess they fall under the name *NIGGER *but nigger isnt just a racial comment for me, *being a NIGGER is a way of life!
> 
> ...


Okay let me get this right;
*
So anyone can be a nigger then right?* You see a loudmouth Asian or dare I say Caucasian you'll call(or see) them as a nigger? Well thats what I think you might be trying to infer but I doubt it.

BTW the way you try to justify what you posted is crap In my opinion. You just tried to associate anyone that might act a fool in your eyes is a nigger. 
Did you just state that anyone who fits that criteria is basically black though? And that they live the life of a nigger?

You say don't don't judge by color I get that. *You judge anyone by his/her personality/character. 
*But you might as well be judging by skin tone if you want to bring racism into that equation. 

Why did you just underline Nigger along with every pretty much offensive sentence in your post and placed it in bold font?

Way to go bruh.
*
Being a nigger is a way of life? * WTF???
I'm not going to go into an debate with you but you needed to be addressed. By the way; *I believe you are racist to an extent but you are in your own category of racism.*
*
One more question, do you say that slur in public?* Don't answer that because it's rhetorical. You wouldn't be able to type that post if you did lol!

Grow up


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Feb 1, 2009)

eclipsepers0n said:


> Look eee here... I am white skinned.. i am brazilian.. i am proud to be white?? or am i proud to be brazilian?? that is the real question...


Both.


----------



## keico (Feb 1, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just like the tittle says......when ever i talk of myself i explain that i am a proud white male.....so the first thought i bet you an most people have is that i am some sort of neo nazi or a skinhead.....but in realty im not...i believe in pride not power an thats the difference.....i hear people say they are proud black males or proud mexicans i bet you dont instantelly think of some black panthers or brown pride'rs just normal people.....



wow I see a lot of post on this subject.

I think the reason people assume you are racist is because you say you are proud to be white, which refers to the color of your skin not your nationality.

If you had said I am a proud Italian, or Greek, or Russian, then people would not assume racism.

Pride of heritage does not come from the color of your skin but your nationality.

There are so many nationalities out there, with histories that span many a many year.

Be proud of your nationality and stop saying proud white man.

I'll bet people will stop thinking your a racist.

Just my two cents worth


----------



## keico (Feb 1, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> does ne one have an opinion on afermative action...personally the counter racism in this law sickins me...all laws like these only further the fact that we as a people are different....it should be about the better person not the quata of minirties you need to fill...


Affirmative action has nothing to do with filling quotas.

It is about opportunity.

Since the beginning of this country, the best opportunities have only been available to those with money.

Since blacks did not fall under this category they were only left with a bare minimum to survive.

Even after slavery was abolished the best opportunities were never made available to them.

This being due to racism.

Yes I am all for affirmative action, however i feel it happened to late.

*
*


----------



## mud1dnot2 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm white. But my skin color isn't who I am. There's alot more to me than that. Now I have to ask the people that are proud of their white skin...Why? What is their for white people to be proud about? Haven't white people killed, I don't know, MILLIONS of Native Americans, enslaved MILLIONS of africans...Wasn't it a white man who ordered the imprisonment and death of MILLIONS of jews in europe? I could go on but I won't because white people have done some of the most horrible shit in the history of the world...IMO I think people should do some research before they say they have pride for their race.


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 3, 2009)

hmm, lotta pages here, too many to read so i'll focus on the OP's thang.
i'm "white" but i see no achievement or element in that to be specifically proud of. it's just what it is. but i'm part english, part scottish, and have many historic, cultural landmarks whatever that give me great pride, and that is what i'd refer to in this case.
i guess part of the reason the "black and proud" thing came about was due to prejudice, and non whites being treated as second class or far far worse in some nations etc. Now i've never really been prejudiced in any considerable way for being white, but for the OP i guess maybe it's different, i aint never walked in his shoes so maybe he feels legitimate reason to assert pride in his race due to the negative attention it get from others where he lives. and stuff
i had no idea i would sound so reasonable when i started to write that. aint life grand


----------



## Crusso (Feb 3, 2009)

We are all brothers and sisters. The only "race" I see is the human race.
Externally we may appear different but internally we are all really the same one.
You should be proud to live and breath as a human on this beautiful earth.


----------



## avengedsevenfold (Feb 7, 2009)

Crusso said:


> We are all brothers and sisters. The only "race" I see is the human race.
> Externally we may appear different but internally we are all really the same one.
> You should be proud to live and breath as a human on this beautiful earth.


What is this bull? Everybody sees race. I hate the hippies who say all this idealistic stuff like that. All that stupid politically-correct stuff.

Making people say African-American and all that gay shit. Well, if i'm gonna call them African-American, they sure as hell better call me European-American.

That's my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Feb 10, 2009)

you know what man? let me tell you something. it is never wrong to be proud of yourself or who you are or where you came from, that's not racism. regerdless of color, ok. i'm a proud black man, that's proud of my limited heritage so i dont think i'm any better than anyone walking on this earth, and i hope that my mexican friends are proud of their heritage, as well as my indian friends, african, asian, and yes my white friends. it turns into racism when your pride turns and makes a person hate someone because they are not like them or are not where they came from, and the overwhelming sense of pride makes you think, act , and feel like you are better than that person. that's my loose definition of racism.
but all in all, naw it aint nothing wrong with being a proud white man.
i see that there is alot of interest in this thread so i hope that you get a chance to read this AZ-grower

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## stonerdiva (Feb 10, 2009)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well i just feel like i have to defend my whiteness all the time....lemme ask you when your talkin with someone an they call you a whiteboy how do you feel...they just stand thier like that shit is the thing to say....an with no reflux they say it over an over.....am i the only person this bothers...to me gettin called a whiteboy is the same as me sayin niger,wetback,kyke an so on an so forth...


 
just think of it like this... id rather be white and be called white girl then ever be any other race because i am PROUD to be white.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

Why would you be proud of something you had no control over and happened by pure chance? Doesn't make any sense, being proud of your race is caveman stupid imo.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 11, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> Why would you be proud of something you had no control over and happened by pure chance? Doesn't make any sense, being proud of your race is caveman stupid imo.


 
OH PLEASEEEEE!!!

There is a lot of talk these days about Black pride, Jewish pride, Hispanic pride, and even "gay" pride. In fact, there is only ONE major segment of the population that is not encouraged to take pride in its heritage and in the achievements of its ancestors. That group is the White Race.

The lack of White pride is truly a sad and strange thing, because no group has more to be rightfully proud of than the White people of the world. The glories and greatness that the men and women of our Race have won over the centuries should serve as a source of eternal pride and inspiration to White people everywhere.

Since the dawn of history, we have been a mighty Race of builders, explorers, artists, warriors, inventors, philosophers and cultivators. We have sailed the seas, tamed the vast wilderness, scaled towering mountains, journeyed to the depths of the ocean and into the cold void of outer space. 

We have built great civilizations, created breathtaking works of beauty and made the deserts bloom. The technological achievements of our people, from the megalithic calendar of Stonehenge to the moon-walk of the Apollo astronauts, are unequaled.

We have devised sublime philosophies, conquered deadly diseases and performed soul-stirring acts of heroism and self-sacrifice. We are the Race of Shakespeare, Leonardo da Vinci, Beethoven and Homer. We are the sons and daughters of Leif Ericson, Christopher Columbus, Sir Francis Drake and Magellan. We are the folk of Alexander, Caesar, Napolean, Washington and Robert E. Lee. We are the descendants of Pythagoras, Galileo, Copernicus and Newton, just to list the great accomplishments of our Race would require the work of a lifetime. 

No one has more to be proud of than we do! In order for an individual to be psychologically healthy, he or she must have a clear-cut source of identity and self-worth. And for our Race as a whole to be strong and healthy, White people everywhere must develop a sense of racial identity and racial worth. There is no better way to attain this very necessary level of racial awareness than in having pride in your people and their accomplishments. So take pride in your Race, take pride in what we have achieved in days gone by, and take pride in what we will yet accomplish as we reach for the stars.

Be White and proud!


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a post on the above:



I don't think you've got the memo from the liberals yet man. Cultural Diversity and taking pride in tradition are only allowed to non-whites, because otherwise you must be a complete racist.

The Liberal relativists are more sympathetic toward making Islamo-fascists "comfortable" in the world than actual civilized human beings [I'm Sorry! That was intolerant and racist]. Once a minority overcomes oppression they are promoted by their own groups to being "white" or in Islam's case "Infidel". Its a bad thing, you know... reading books, getting an education, believing in family values...working!

The liberals make it clear on a daily basis: Whites are the cause of all the worlds problems. We are the reason minorities suffer internal oppression, and we are the reason minorities commit crimes. For this reason to take pride in being white will always be evil, your only right is to cope with your white guilt for the slaves you never had.

White Guilt is the new plan devised by liberals to push socialism on us by means of guilt-tripping. They say, the only reson whites are successful is that they are white... It's couldn;t be they're values! The second tactic we are seeing for socialism is the myth of Global warming which plays a part as well to by creating human guilt. It's the last evolution for trying to produce a socialist world government run by Al Gore, Barack Hussein Obama, and his buddy Al Sharpton.

Even if every white person gave their wealth away to minorities and lived in extreme poverty, they would still be labled as the cause of all the problems in the universe.


----------



## natrone23 (Feb 11, 2009)

Its funny how you take pride in accomplishments you had no part in, your prob sat on your ass and ate cheetos last night.......Tell me what *you* have done that is so great. 

watch some comedy it describes you guys so good got to 6:20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iir2ZQEEbLA


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> There is a lot of talk these days about Black pride, Jewish pride, Hispanic pride, and even "gay" pride.


Again taking pride in your race or sexual orientation is idiotic no matter how much it's talked about or encouraged by whomever. Its primitive collectivism.



> In fact, there is only ONE major segment of the population that is not encouraged to take pride in its heritage and in the achievements of its ancestors. That group is the White Race.


Usually because "reclaiming White history," has racist undertones because 9 out 10 its being espoused by white nationalists aka racist cunts. I only treat black folk trying to reclaim their history differently is because their history has been (for the most part) taken from them due to slavery and centuries of oppression but past that I find black pride to be overall the same thing as I stated above and I think we as a species should move past such non-sense as pride in race, and all that bullshit. But still you can't judge the two on the same level because white people haven't been enslaved and oppressed like the negro, Native American, etc. An X quote for thought.

"Who are you? You don't know? Don't tell me negro that's nothing. What were you before the white man named you a negro? What was your name? It couldn't have been Smith, or Jones, or Bush or Powell, that wasn't your name. They don't have those kind of names where you and I come from, no, what was your name and why don't you know now what your name was then? Where is your history? How did the man wipe out your history? How did the man, what did the man do to make you as dumb as you are now."-Malcolm X.

So I can see why black folks would want to learn and reclaim some of their history.

As for glorifying the historical achievements of the white race, its again moronic, Rand said it best

The respectable family that supports worthless relatives or covers up their crimes in order to "protect the family name" (as if the moral stature of one man could be damaged by the actions of another) -- the bum who boasts that his great-grandfather was an empire-builder, or the small-town spinster who boasts that her maternal great-uncle was a state senator and her third-cousin gave a concert at Carnegie Hall (as if the achievements of one man could rub off on the mediocrity of another) -- the parents who search genealogical trees in order to evaluate their prospective sons-in-law -- the celebrity who starts his autobiography with a detailed account of his family history -- all these are samples of racism, the atavvistic manifestations of a doctrine whose full expression is the tribal warfare of prehistorical savages, the wholesale slaughter of Nazi Germany, the atrocities of today's so-called "newly-emerging nations."-Ayn Rand.

I believe that people who are enthralled and exalt the achievements of their ancestors within the context of race pride, especially white pride, are just trying to make up for their own mediocrity (as Rand eloquently stated). So fuck that, fuck pride and more importantly who gives a fuck what anyone is or what particular race a man was that created [Y]?


----------



## keico (Feb 11, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that so called white people think there is actually a white race.

Get over it 

African American, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, German, etc etc those are races

In my opinion this thread needs to be closed permanently 

You can argue till the end of the time, to no avail


----------



## panhead (Feb 11, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> I think we as a species should move past such non-sense as pride in race, and all that bullshit. But still you can't judge the two on the same level because white people haven't been enslaved and oppressed like the negro, Native American, etc. An X quote for thought.


Before you came to the conclusions you've posted in this thread have you studied world history,or the history of slavery,if you had you'd realize that slavery was not & has never been a crime against blacks exclusively,many different groups of people have been enslaved throug the age's,we know blacks were slaves ad nauseaum,the slavery they were subjected to is no different than the forced slavery or endentured servatude many other races were forced to endure through the ages,black slavery was just the most recent example.

It's well past the time that black slavery become's a non issue,its about as relevant in modern day beliefs & values as the enslavement of the jew's in the time of jesus,both play no part in the way the world functions today,and both were praticed by those long since dead & buried.

Im very proud to be a white man & i hold no racist beliefs,not one person on this earth can lable me as a racist because of the way i lead my life or from how i treat other people,the only thing anybody could ever use against me in labeling me as a racist is the pride i hold in being a white man,if somebody can call me a racist simply because im proud of where i come from,or from pride in who/what i am then that person is one shallow ass person who is no better than a full blown nazi skinhead or black panther because they act much like racists who try to force their veiws on others,or try to belittle others by making grandios statements that leads to the belittlement of others.

If i live to be 100 years old it will never cease to amaze me at how some people think they are within their rights to demand that one race or another not be able to take pride in their heritage,these people who think this way allways want to belittle a person who openly takes pride in their heratige,then falsely label them as a racist based on an extremely loose definition of race pride that they have built & adapted to suite their own needs.

The definition of a racist from encylopedia britanica.

Racist (noun) A person with a prejudiced belief that one race is superior to another/ end definition.

You just cant make stuff up as you go along to fit your feelings,this is what it takes to be a racist,a person "MUST" believe that his/her race is better than other races ,or to wish i'll will tword other races,there is no direct relation to anybody being proud of their own race & them being a racist & you cant make the connection at all, you are unjust in making that connection,its wrong of you & an unfair accusation that amounts to nothing more than trying to lay a guilt trip on people.


----------



## panhead (Feb 11, 2009)

keico said:


> I find it hard to believe that so called white people think there is actually a white race.
> 
> Get over it
> 
> ...


African american ???????,where do you guys get these ideas & ideals at,seems extremely self serving to me.

Africian american is not a race & never was,african americans can be Nigerian,Kenyan,Ethopian,Nubian,Tanzanian,Mozambiquean ect ect,exact like anglo americans can have these heratiges German,Irish,Sweedish ect ect ect,yet you seem unable to allow white people the same courtesy & leinency in race description as you allow twords black races,why is that ?

Just because you include the word "african" in front of american does not make it so,african is a race, not african american.

Going by the example you laid out in your post anglo americans have every bit as much claim to calling their race white americans as do the african american segment of this country,you cant make allowances for one sect of people that are allowed (at your choosing)to go outside the accepted descriptions of what constitutes a seperate race of human beings,then go on to deny another race the ability to identify themselves using the same descriptions that you've deemed allowable for one race,if you are willing to accept african american as a race than you must accept anglo american as a race,if you do not allow the same courtesy to all races that you make allowances for with the african american people than that makes you a racist,yes it does.

Infact the best & most true to life examples of blatant racisim i see in this thread come from your post & others like your post,if your willing to accept african american as a race then by definition of what makes a racist you must be willing to accept anglo american as a race,or accept the fact that it may really be you who is the racist.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

panhead said:


> Before you came to the conclusions you've posted in this thread have you studied world history,or the history of slavery,if you had you'd realize that slavery was not & has never been a crime against blacks exclusively,many different groups of people have been enslaved throug the age's,we know blacks were slaves ad nauseaum,the slavery they were subjected to is no different than the forced slavery or endentured servatude many other races were forced to endure through the ages,black slavery was just the most recent example.


Point being? Where did I claim otherwise? I'm well aware of the fact that slavery has existed for thousands of years and that many peoples have been subjected to slavery.




> t's well past the time that black slavery become's a non issue,its about as relevant in modern day beliefs & values as the enslavement of the jew's in the time of jesus,both play no part in the way the world functions today,and both were praticed by those long since dead & buried.


I beg to differ. It's from slavery and all of that is associated with it that have created the problems we see today and I think it's bullshit that white people (primarily not making generalizations, don&#8217;t want that to be construed as &#8220;laying a guilt trip&#8221 just want to sweep it under the carpet of history. We are still seeing the adverse effects caused by not only slavery but also the oppression that blacks and other groups have had to endure in the Americas. I mean it wasn't like slavery ended and the civil rights movement happened and boom! Everything's fixed.

It is a multi-layer issue that still has a lot to do with slavery and oppression. Sure it happened awhile ago and sure black folk and other peoples have come along way but it still doesn't make slavery a non-issue that shouldn't be taken into account.




> Im very proud to be a white man


Why? I'm a Jew, you don't see me going around glorifying every Jew in history that helped humanity progress. That's stupid.




> who is no better than a full blown nazi skinhead or black panther


The black panther movement was a Maoist organization that was trying to encourage self-sufficiency and so on in the black community. It was in no way racist at all as is clear by the writings and views of the leaders. Sure it was race oriented where it should have been class oriented but given the time period it's understandable but more importantly it's ridiculous to compare the black panthers to boneheads.

It pisses me off to no end when people try to turn the black panthers into the black KKK or model form of the black racist.




> these people who think this way allways want to belittle a person who openly takes pride in their heratige,then falsely label them as a racist based on an extremely loose definition of race pride that they have built & adapted to suite their own needs.


Where have I labeled anyone racist? I haven't, the only things I said that could possibly be construed as calling someone a racist was I quoted Rand in which she said she found certain behaviors to be racist and I said the reason why people consider "white pride," racist is because again 9 times out of 10 it's espoused by white nationalist (racist ass hats). That&#8217;s it, no where did I call anyone racist.

I'm not molding anything. Race pride is taking pride in the achievements of certain people in history that happened to be achieved by a member of their own race and pride in where said race originated. I already said I find this (across the board) to be absolutely moronic. 




> The definition of a racist from encylopedia britanica.


I own a dictionary thanks and I don't need to look that word up, sorry.




> You just cant make stuff up as you go along to fit your feelings


And I haven&#8217;t, sorry.


----------



## panhead (Feb 11, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> The black panther movement was a Maoist organization that was trying to encourage self-sufficiency and so on in the black community. It was in no way racist at all as is clear by the writings and views of the leaders. Sure it was race oriented where it should have been class oriented but given the time period it's understandable but more importantly it's ridiculous to compare the black panthers to boneheads.
> 
> It pisses me off to no end when people try to turn the black panthers into the black KKK or model form of the black racist.




Its funny to watch you guys include or exclude history to fit your needs,your knowlege of the black panters is skewed at best,more like a one sided version to fit the needs you wish it to.

Quote from a well known panther , On November 29, 1993, then-chairman Khalid Abdul Muhammad spoke at New Jersey's Kean College saying that all whites in South Africa should be killed, and God should give blacks the power to kill "everything white." 

How is this action quoted below by Black Panthers anything less than worthy of being compared to the KKK & the extreme violence & hatred they spew.

After a dispute in Washington, D.C. between a Korean shop owner and black girl led to fight (all of which was caught on tape), the NBPP protested outside the shop, chanting "Death to the Bloodsucker." On Nov. 30, 2000, a pipe bomb was thrown into the shop and "Black Power" was scrawled across the shop front. 

Here is some more racist rehetoric spewed by the Black Panthers,the below quote is from WIKI & easy to back up.

Following the Sept. 11 attacks, the Black Panthers distributed flyers stating Israel planned and financed the attacks and had warned the 4,000 Israelis working at the World Trade Center to call in sick.

Here's some more from Malik Zulu Shabazz,a well known black leader & current top leader of The Newe Black Panther Party,at every oportunity this man publicly urges all blacks to kill white women,kill white men & to even slaughter white infants.

At Al Sharpton's "Redeem the Dream" rally at the Lincoln Memorial in August 2000, Shabazz was a featured speaker and delivered what he titled his "I Have a Black Dream" speech, which specifically called for a race war in America. "For every casket and funeral in our community," he declared, "there should be a casket and funeral in the enemy's community."

I can go on for days about the panthers,i was alive when they started the orginization & i lived through the many anti white/semetic violent acts they have committed against innocent white & jewish peoples,do you need more examples of the anti white & anti semetic hatred that these maniacs spew,if so i can give links to much more because they are a hate group & they are extremely active around the world.

You need to reasearch just how much violence & hatred these savages have spewed & continue to spew to this day in this country because your definition of what the panthers are all about does not match what they do in public,their actions make them exactly like the KKK & yes the Black Panthers are a hate group,they are even listed as a hate group,exactly like the Aryan Nation,Ku Klux Klan & the Skinheads.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

panhead said:


> Its funny to watch you guys include or exclude history to fit your needs,your knowlege of the black panters is skewed at best,more like a one sided version to fit the needs you wish it to.


Really? My knowledge of the black panthers is skewed? Judging from below you don&#8217;t know anything about the black panthers and their theoretical roots.

As for all of your examples you&#8217;ve got to be fucking kidding me, listen to Huey Newton as he explains nationalism and the black panthers&#8230;

&#8220;There are two kinds of nationalism, revolutionary nationalism and reactionary nationalism. Revolutionary nationalism is first dependent upon a people's revolution with the end goal being the people in power. Therefore to be a revolutionary nationalist you would by necessity have to be a socialist. It you are a reactionary nationalist you are not a socialist and your end goal to the oppression of the people.

Cultural nationalism, or pork chop nationalism, as I sometimes call it, is basically a problem of having the wrong political perspective. It seems to be a reaction instead of responding to political oppression. The cultural nationalists are concerned with returning to the old African culture and thereby regaining their identity and freedom. In other words, they feel that the African culture will automatically bring political freedom. Many times cultural nationalists fall into line as reactionary nationalists.

Papa Doc in Haiti is an excellent example of reactionary nationalism. He oppresses the people but he does promote the African culture. He's against anything other than black, which on the surface seems very good, but for him it is only to mislead the people. He merely kicked out the racists and replaced them with himself as the oppressor. Many of the nationalists in this country seem to desire the same ends.

The Black Panther Party, which is a revolutionary group of black people, realizes that we have to have an identity. We have to realize our black heritage in order to give us strength to move on and progress. But as far as returning to the old African culture, it's unnecessary and it's not advantageous in many respects. We believe that culture itself will not liberate us. We're going to need some stronger stuff.

A good example of revolutionary nationalism was the revolution in Algeria when Ben Bella took over. The French were kicked out but it was a people's revolution because the people ended up power. The leaders that took over were not interested in the profit motive where they could exploit the people and keep them in a state of slavery. They nationalized the industry and plowed the would be profits into the community. That's what socialism is all about in a nut The people's representatives are in office strictly on the leave of the people. The wealth of the country is controlled by people and they are considered when ever modifications in the industries are made.

The Black Panther Party is a revolutionary Nationalist group and we see a major contradiction between capitalism in this country and our interests. We realize that this country became very rich upon slavery and that slavery is capitalism in the extreme. We have two evils to fight, capitalism and racism. We must destroy both racism and capitalism.&#8221;-Huey Newton.

The black panthers was deeply rooted in Marxist-Leninist-Maoist theory. Oh yea, in case you didn&#8217;t know Newton was the CO-FOUNDER of the Black Panthers. As for your "examples," of black panther &#8220;violence,&#8221; and "racism," you&#8217;ve again go to be kidding me if you think those are valid examples. What we know as the black panthers had long since been destroyed and it&#8217;s leaders killed or imprisoned way before the 80&#8217;s. Modern manifestations of the &#8220;black panthers,&#8221; are (from what I have seen) just a bunch of black nationalists that have no ties to what the panthers where, how they operated and what they represented thus making your &#8220;examples,&#8221; mute.

The ORIGINAL black panthers or in other words THE black panthers are in no way comparable to the Aryan Brotherhood, KKK, etc. It's ridiculous to make such a claim.

Try again mate.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 11, 2009)

America was founded on the belief that everyman is created equal, when in fact thats just a ploy to establish pride in its citzens. This and along with a million other reasons is why racism will always be a factor in america.

If i was of another race i wouldnt like white people. We have created the very foundation that this world sits on. What havent we done as a race? ....But what does everyone else look at? Wealth. Its obvious the world revolves around financial stabilty. If your poor, you have no power. Other races look at the white race as a race that has bought its freedom, and at all costs. But isnt that what being human is all about? Have we forgoten about darwinism? 

IMO the world is in for a world of shit, and really it has been since WW2 or maybe even the great depression... No longer can we fight for what we believe in without crititism staring us in the face. We must walk the finest of lines in order to make it to the top. We must appeal to everyone, to every race, to every gender. Its all bullshit. there is over 300 million people in this country and im betting more than half have weak beliefs regarding pride or patriotism. ESPECIALLY the younger generations. We dont know what to believe in. All we know is if you dont have money, you are nothing. 

We should fight to re-establish pride in the hearts and minds of everyone in this nation. Not because you are white or black, but because your an american! If it wasnt for this great country we'd all be fucked


----------



## panhead (Feb 12, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> Really? My knowledge of the black panthers is skewed? Judging from below you dont know anything about the black panthers and their theoretical roots.
> 
> As for all of your examples youve got to be fucking kidding me, listen to Huey Newton as he explains nationalism and the black panthers


How convient for you that you have the ability to be so selective in what you see & what you refuse to acknowlege,you speak of "theorhetical" roots,i speak of reality based topics,you also ignore issues that are happening right now TODAY in preference of focusing on speaches gave by Huey Newton,what a great guy he turned out to be,your shining example of brother hood was a drug addict crack/heroin addict who ended up murdered in front of a crack house doing what he did best,getting high.

You also totally side step any current examples of blatant anti white & anti semetic racism displayed in full public view from your beloved panthers,to quote a well known Panther leader "King Shamir Shabazz" as recent as 2007 ((you want freedom black man,you cant have freedom without killing white men,you want freedom black man,you cant have freedom without killing some white women,you want freedom black man,you cant have freedom without killing white babby's,Black Power !,Black Power !! ,BLACK POWER !!!

These words outlined in red are not my words,they are not things spoken in past years,or spoken in hushed tones,they are racist rants screamed as loud as possible for all to hear,to again quote a black panther leader,White People , "I'm about the total destruction of white people. I'm about the total liberation of black people. I hate white people. I hate my enemy. . . ."

Great speech & one im sure you'll ignore.

You choose to ignore these real life day to day hate filled actions these savages are guilty of & prefer to dwell on theorehetorical speeches & writings given decades ago,from what i see based on the current & ongoing daily actions of these savages they are all evil men,a traight shared by some of the worlds most evil men in history was that they were all absolutely brilliant public speakers,men like Adolph Hitler,Don Metzger,King Samir Shabazz,Rev Al Sharpton,Louis Farakan & even your example Huey Newton all share the same traight,they are all maniac racists with the god given gift of being able to work a crowd up into a frenzy,i see no difference between Don Metzger & any of the Black Panther leadership,i base my views on what i see them do,i base my views on how i see them interact with society,i base my views on how i see & hear them corrupt weak peoples minds into believing the racist rehetoric they spew. 

If you do not wish to discuss, or bother yourself with responding to any of the current actions the Black Panthers are guilty of,or prefer to talk in more circles,ranting about the "Theory" of what Black Nationalism is all about than i see no point in going further with this discussion,you cant have it both ways my friend,either you are for the equal treatment & freedom of all people & you condem these evil men based on their actions, or you are for the racist beliefs they spew,you cant only focus on the good things they say & ignore all the ugly & hatefull things they say & do,there is no middle ground in racisim,either you are 100% against evil men/groups or you are a racist,no middle ground.


----------



## natrone23 (Feb 12, 2009)

Either way in reallity the black panthers and the KKK are extreme examples of organizations and not representative of the majoriy of both "races". Both are relics of the past and there little current power and support is wanning.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 12, 2009)

panhead said:


> How convient for you that you have the ability to be so selective in what you see & what you refuse to acknowlege,you speak of "theorhetical" roots,i speak of reality based topics


 
I was speaking of its theoretical roots because that is the template of the organization; it was how the organization was set up and how it operated IN REAL LIFE. I was stressing this because if you knew anything of political theory you would understand that a revolutionary leftist organization based in Socialist theory could in no way be compared to the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood and other such racist/fascist groups. I mean I cant think of any with half a brain that would make such comparison unless you are totally ignorant of both political theory and of history.




> you also ignore issues that are happening right now TODAY


 
Im not refusing shit, which is a fiction you created and are trying so desperately to prove but sadly for you Im not. I didnt ignore shit and I addressed the modern group who is using the title black panthers, and stated that they are entirely separate group that has no connections whatsoever with the real black panthers and are only using the name black panthers because of what they think (which is a fucked up and wrong view) they represented. They are not the same ideological, they do not have the same organizational structure, they do not share the same goals, etc. etc.




> in preference of focusing on speaches gave by Huey Newton,what a great guy he turned out to be,your shining example of brother hood was a drug addict crack/heroin addict who ended up murdered in front of a crack house doing what he did best,getting high.


 
First I wasnt making Newton to be the shining example of brotherhood, or other such horseshit, I quoted him to demonstrate a little bit what they panthers ACTUALLY believed and to show what were there actual goals and what they were trying to accomplish. The original black panthers were more class oriented and were focused on ending racism which they saw as a by-product of capitalism whereas the black panthers today have no coherent ideaology and are concerned with black power.

Secondly, no ones a saint, so he fell into addiction and happen to die because of it but what I want to ask is, what the fuck does that have to with anything? Did you just wiki him and think that would be good to throw in there? That has absolutely nothing to do with what we were discussing which is whether or not the original black panthers could be compared to racist groups such as the KKK.




> Great speech & one im sure you'll ignore.


 
No, I havent ignored anything youve said and you would realize this if you werent so obtuse. I have stated that yes, the people who are today calling themselves the black panthers are saying some pretty racist shit, and yes they are blatant racist. However for the millionth fucking time they are not related to the original panthers. In fact I remember reading an article where one of the daughters of the black panthers talked about the new black panthers and she herself said her that the new black panthers had nothing to do with what the original black panthers and didnt share the same ideals.




> You choose to ignore these real life day to day hate filled actions these savages are guilty of & prefer to dwell on theorehetorical speeches & writings given decades ago


 
Im not ignoring shit, Im not dwelling on anything and thats obvious to anyone reading this.




> any of the Black Panther leadership,i base my views on what i see them do,i base my views on how i see them interact with society,


You base your views on whats convenient for your argument and your views. 

 You dont know shit about the black panthers.




> If you do not wish to discuss, or bother yourself with responding to any of the current actions the Black Panthers are guilty of,or prefer to talk in more circles,ranting about the "Theory" of what Black Nationalism is all about than i see no point in going further with this discussion


 
I have scroll up and read and then stop and think about what the fuck Im talking about. Ive already explained my views on both groups and why they are completely different and separate and why the original black panthers cant be compared to the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood, etc. and if you cant see that then Im done with it, Im hangin it up because your obviously not comprehending what Im saying.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 12, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> I was speaking of its theoretical roots because that is the template of the organization; it was how the organization was set up and how it operated IN REAL LIFE. I was stressing this because if you knew anything of political theory you would understand that a revolutionary leftist organization based in Socialist theory could in no way be compared to the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood and other such racist/fascist groups. I mean I cant think of any with half a brain that would make such comparison unless you are totally ignorant of both political theory and of history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude you need to jerk off, or smoke some budd man. Your negativity is bringing me downnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 12, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Dude you need to jerk off, or smoke some budd man. Your negativity is bringing me downnnnnnnnnn


I'm only on here and post on here when I'm blazed and bored.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 12, 2009)

I started that way... It grew into an addiction... You have to learn to respect others Point of views though


...Just try to control the rage my friend


----------



## panhead (Feb 12, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Dude you need to jerk off, or smoke some budd man. Your negativity is bringing me downnnnnnnnnn


Hahaha,got that right .

Im out of this one for good this time,maybe i'll go defend the new kkk


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 12, 2009)

Not to get myself in hot water with ANYONE. This is a e-mail that i was forwarded and i think it may encompass the thoughts of what the post started off asking or wondering. I am not going to fight with anyone about it. Just posting this forward.

Some of you pass me on the street and sneer in my direction.​
Some of you call me "Whiteboy", "Cracker", "Honkey", "Whitey" and you think it's OK.
But if I were to call you, Nigger, Kike, Towelhead, Sand-nigger, Camel Jockey, Beaner, Gook, or Chink you would call me a racist.
Some of you say that whites commit a lot of violence against you, so why are the ghettos the most dangerous places to live?
You have the United Negro College Fund.
You have Martin Luther King Day.
You have Black History Month.
You have Cesar Chavez Day.
You have Yom Hashoah
You have Ma'uled Al-Nabi
You have the NAACP.
You have BET.
If we had WET (White Entertainment Television) we'd be racists.
If we had a White Pride Day some of you would call us racists.
If we had white history month, we'd be racists.
If we had an organization for only whites to "advance" our lives, we'd be racists.
If we had a college fund that only gave white students scholarships, you know we'd be racists.
There are over 60 openly proclaimed Black Colleges in the US, yet if there were "White colleges" that would be a racist college.
In the Million Man March, you believed that you were marching for your race and rights. If we marched for our race and rights, some of you would call us racists.
You are proud to be black, brown, yellow and orange, and you're not afraid to announce it. But when we announce our white pride, some of you call us racists.
Some of you rob us, carjack us, and shoot at us. But, when a white police officer shoots a black gang member or beats up a black drug-dealer running from the law and posing a threat to society, some of you will call him a racist.
I am proud.
But, some of you call me a racist.
Why is it that only whites can be racists?
Forward, if you agree. 

 Not saying if its right or wrong but in my 38 years I have seen more of this than the other. I will smoke out, help anyone here and never make a judgement call based on color looks or gender. Just asking for the same. Loz..


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 13, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> Not to get myself in hot water with ANYONE. This is a e-mail that i was forwarded and i think it may encompass the thoughts of what the post started off asking or wondering. I am not going to fight with anyone about it. Just posting this forward.
> 
> Some of you pass me on the street and sneer in my direction.​
> Some of you call me "Whiteboy", "Cracker", "Honkey", "Whitey" and you think it's OK.
> ...


You know whats funny Ive learned most of what was said above back when i was a teenager.... I (like most white people) basically ignore other races (or should i say racists) because of the Oppression that is subliminally (often times advertently) inflicted upon us at an early age and throughtout our lives.

We choose to ignore what really doesnt affect our lives, But in return everyone is given a false sense of identity because of it. It really is sad when commen sense, turns into common ignorance.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Feb 13, 2009)

wow !!! how in the fuck did we get here. i thought that AZ-GROWER was just asking if it was anything wrong with him being a proud white man. now people are qouting huey newton, talking about killing people and shit, WHAT THE FUCK MAN!!!!!look we all know racism is out there, but guess what? it aint a thing that we can do about it. look man if someone doesn't like me cause i'm black i could give a fuck, ok. that shit doesn't make me or break me. it doesn't wake me up in the morning, or put me to sleep at night. so why even sweat that shit . if you don't like me, or you don't like him or her because of a color, SO WHAT. man this world is too big and life is too short to let what another person feels about you, or your particular race, have you angered, depressed, feeling like an outcast, or even feeling like you have to defend the fact that you, or anyone else is proud to be whatever. look if you are proud to be black...be proud, white ...be proud, mexican...be proud, asian, austrailian, german, italian, african, brazilian, canadian, scotish, swedish, indian or whatever the fuck you are, BE PROUD OF THAT SHIT!! because guess what, there's only one you, so be the best motherfucking you that you can be. understand it shouldn't be about the color, because in my life it is a couple of white people i can't stand, mexican, and black too. but that doesn't mean i hate WHITE people alltogether, or mexicans, or blacks(not african americans, cause i'm from texas). no i just don't like those" TWO" white people, or that "ONE" mexican guy, or that black lady over there. not the whole group in general because i truly understand that everybody is not the same on the inside. so hey can we tone things down a little on this thread, because it is just too much negative feedback given to a question that only needed one simple answer.

Is it wrong to be a proud white male?
And my answer is: As long as the sense of pride that you feel is not so closed-minded to the fact
that you may be "better" than someone at certian "things",
but we are all no better than the next human being.
and that you understand this; we all were born, and we are all gonna die.
we all eat, drink, breathe, and bleed the same red blood.

so if you feeling that shit and you can identify with this,
then all i have to say to you or anybody else is ......
BE PROUD!
BE PROUD!!!!!!!
BE PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PEACE!!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## natrone23 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a proud brunette, We brunettes have accomplished so many things in history. Did you know alexander the great was brunette


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 13, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I'm a proud brunette, We brunettes have accomplished so many things in history. Did you know alexander the great was brunette


Oh no he wasn't! Besides, brunette is a feminine case and can only be applied to women.

You brunettes are always trying to steal celebrated blondes for your crew. It must stop!


----------



## panhead (Feb 13, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> wow !!! how in the fuck did we get here. i thought that AZ-GROWER was just asking if it was anything wrong with him being a proud white man. now people are qouting huey newton, talking about killing people and shit, WHAT THE FUCK MAN!!!!!look we all know racism is out there, but guess what? it aint a thing that we can do about it. look man if someone doesn't like me cause i'm black i could give a fuck, ok. that shit doesn't make me or break me. it doesn't wake me up in the morning, or put me to sleep at night. so why even sweat that shit . if you don't like me, or you don't like him or her because of a color, SO WHAT. man this world is too big and life is too short to let what another person feels about you, or your particular race, have you angered, depressed, feeling like an outcast, or even feeling like you have to defend the fact that you, or anyone else is proud to be whatever. look if you are proud to be black...be proud, white ...be proud, mexican...be proud, asian, austrailian, german, italian, african, brazilian, canadian, scotish, swedish, indian or whatever the fuck you are, BE PROUD OF THAT SHIT!! because guess what, there's only one you, so be the best motherfucking you that you can be.
> 
> Is it wrong to be a proud white male?
> And my answer is: As long as the sense of pride that you feel is not so closed-minded to the fact
> ...


Your post echo's very many of my thoughts,this is how alot of people feel,as long as a persons self pride is not centered around, or based on them being in some way superior to others than it's a good thing.

Being white is part of who i am,being lebaneese is part of who my wife is,just like being mexican,chineese,black, or a mixed race like my children are is part of who/what they are,none of us asked for the color our skin turned out & none of us asked to be part of the race we are from,these are the cards we are dealt & to be told that any of us should keep a part of ourselves hidden, or be told by others who have no idea how we lead our lives that were racist because we take pride in who we are is an ignorant & self serving act.


----------



## panhead (Feb 13, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> I was speaking of its theoretical roots because that is the template of the organization; it was how the organization was set up and how it operated IN REAL LIFE. I was stressing this because if you knew anything of political theory you would understand that a revolutionary leftist organization based in Socialist theory could in no way be compared to the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood and other such racist/fascist groups. I mean I can&#8217;t think of any with half a brain that would make such comparison unless you are totally ignorant of both political theory and of history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you flip out & end up hurting yourself stop for a minute & re read what you wrote in this post,also re read every interaction you & i had in this thread,take a look at your posting methods,you remained calm & cool through most of this thread,until i called you a racist (on no he didnt !  )then you lost your mind .

Based on the very little i know about you from the actions you've showed me in this thread i based my determination of you being a racist & it pissed you off to no end,say what you will but your posts show this anger,you do not enjoy being called a racist & you wont stand for it.

Now imagine how the rest of us feel when you throw around the label of being a racist simply because a persons views do not match your views, imagine how many people you've made angry while you loosely throw around one of the most henious accusations that could be made against another person,you've been put in the shoe's of the one on the end of the racist stick & it's plain to see that you did not like it one bit.

Most likely you pride yourself on not being a racist & would have never dreamed somebody could use simple & innocent words from your mouth to brand you a racist,you say to yourself (how can this be,i know im not a racist,this guy is full of shit) now you see how easy it is to use anything a person say's to stamp them with the racist label,now you see how it feels when you know your not a racist & somebody uses innocent comments from your own mouth to twist & distort reality,leaving you branded as a bad person,it sucks,it's not fair,it's not a moral act & it hurts & now you know.

I call this a success on my part,hopefully next time you have a discussion like this you'll think before you accuse, or make accusatory comments of racism, based on such limited information as a person taking pride in their race.

Judge others as you'd like to be judged,by the whole picture of the person you are.


----------



## chonkee boy (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread sucks!!


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 13, 2009)

chonkee boy said:


> This thread sucks!!


Nah... racism is a hard topic to talk about, and i feel we here on RIU have handled it quite well.


----------



## panhead (Feb 13, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Nah... racism is a hard topic to talk about, and i feel we here on RIU have handled it quite well.


I agree,just the fact that the thread has retained enough civility in posts where its not needed to be closed tells much.

Discussions on racism get heated at times but that makes them no less valueable.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 13, 2009)

panhead said:


> Before you flip out & end up hurting yourself stop for a minute & re read what you wrote in this post,also re read every interaction you & i had in this thread,take a look at your posting methods,you remained calm & cool through most of this thread,until i called you a racist (on no he didnt ! )then you lost your mind .


Honestly I find it funny that you and another member said I was pissed when I wasn't at all, like at all. I curse all the time. Also I had no idea you called me a racist, I was irritated about the whole subject and the whole deal over the black panthers because I&#8217;m very politically active, I go to protests and get into fights with skinheads, racists, etc. so issues such as racism are hot topics because it&#8217;s shit I deal with face to face and am actively trying to stop but I wasn&#8217;t pissed or enraged or flipping my wig or anything.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 14, 2009)

Volcanus said:


> Honestly I find it funny that you and another member said I was pissed when I wasn't at all, like at all. I curse all the time. Also I had no idea you called me a racist, I was irritated about the whole subject and the whole deal over the black panthers because Im very politically active, I go to protests and get into fights with skinheads, racists, etc. so issues such as racism are hot topics because its shit I deal with face to face and am actively trying to stop but I wasnt pissed or enraged or flipping my wig or anything.


Dude if your fighting people that solves nothing. You cant fight fire with fire. You gotta use what god/nature gave you...YOUR BRAIN NOT YOUR FIST


----------



## 2headedchan (Feb 14, 2009)

hello im a two headed chinese guy who loves being a white guy ha ha im proud to be a white german irish wop peace bros


----------



## 2headedchan (Feb 14, 2009)

yo puffpuff this is joe from philly i hear ya you are so right! so many of my clients would ask if i was a racist be because i wasnt voting for obama?? i didnt vote for any of them you are so right about double standards hear go brother


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 14, 2009)

Hummm...so...wait...your question "is it wrong to be a proud white male" isn't "wrong", it's impossible. How can one be "proud" of something you have no control over? Don't you have to accomplish something or achieve something to be "proud" of it? We have no control over our ancestry or skin pigmentation, so there's nothing to be proud or ashamed of.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 14, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Hummm...so...wait...your question "is it wrong to be a proud white male" isn't "wrong", it's impossible. How can one be "proud" of something you have no control over? Don't you have to accomplish something or achieve something to be "proud" of it? We have no control over our ancestry or skin pigmentation, so there's nothing to be proud or ashamed of.


 well put. if only the rest of the world thought that way


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 14, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Hummm...so...wait...your question "is it wrong to be a proud white male" isn't "wrong", it's impossible. How can one be "proud" of something you have no control over? Don't you have to accomplish something or achieve something to be "proud" of it? *We have no control over our ancestry or skin pigmentation*, so there's nothing to be proud or ashamed of.


Oh but i disagree. 

Do you agree with the theory of evolution? ...Do you see where im going with this? I dont really want to divulge such info and offend anyone who might take it the wrong way. 

We can lie to ourselves and say the past has nothing to do with the present, but thats only because we are truly ignorant of life before our time. Its immpossible to understand what it was like before we were born.

People like to dismiss the past because they thought in a more primitive fashion... When in reality things may have been better than they are now, or ever were.


Protection of ones heritage is key to survival. You have to look at the big picture. 



EDIT: i believe history is lop-sided. I mean look at the bible. Christians destroyed books becuase they offended or possibly criticized it. That means some history is lost. So how much other stuff was ruined? ...It makes you wonder who is really running the show. Gov't? (i think so) ...possibly Wealth. Wealth definitly has protected other wealth over the centuries. So im sure they have their foot in the door also. Its all just one big circle of fucking the little guy. Someone a long long time ago (probably egyptians) realized that humans fuck like jack rabbits and the population will always grow. Not only that, they should capitalize on the misfortune of others, which turned into currency, and in return began a system of greed that will never be destroyed. Greed will always prosper. ...And greed creates personal wealth (if you have materialistic Ideals) They go hand in hand.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 15, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Oh but i disagree.
> 
> Do you agree with the theory of evolution? ...Do you see where im going with this? I dont really want to divulge such info and offend anyone who might take it the wrong way.
> 
> ...


I do agree with evolution, but I have no idea where you're going with it...we've been interfering with natural evolution for hundreds of years now by committing genocide, wiping out or oppressing entire tribes, cultures, plants, animals, upsetting the natural balance of everything, and creating unnatural barriers in nature. Look at some of the slow, fat, clueless people you see in a walmart, would they be able to survive for a week in the wild? Noooooo. 

You can't pick where you'll pop out in world, or what color eyes, skin, or hair you'll be born with, so why worry about it or make a big deal? 

What you can control is how stupid the media and government try to make you become. Like, wow, let's point out how different everyone is so we can divide them up into little groups and make them fight among each other over things that don't matter while a small group of people take everyone's money, oppress them, and make them suffer and bend over every day of their lives. Pure distraction.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 15, 2009)

its not the person. its how they are raised. different cultures and races are generally different and thats why they judge each other.


----------



## ima80baby (Mar 31, 2009)

I joined this forum to respond to this thread. I'm black and I don't believe in black pride, white pride, jewish pride, homo pride or any other pride that makes your race more important than any other race. And quite honestly, I see alot of blacks and jews that do that and it's sickening. I don't like people singling out other races or making it seem as if their rae is better than another.


----------



## ELee (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm part of the best race out there!!!!!!

The Human Race!


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Hummm...so...wait...your question "is it wrong to be a proud white male" isn't "wrong", it's impossible. How can one be "proud" of something you have no control over? Don't you have to accomplish something or achieve something to be "proud" of it? We have no control over our ancestry or skin pigmentation, so there's nothing to be proud or ashamed of.


I have to disagree with this on principle. I agree that we have absolutely no control as to where we are born or who our parents are. You can still have pride because it is an aspect that further defines you and possibly a group that represents you. Consider school pride. Most people have no control over what elementary/high school they attend, yet school pride is not only acceptable it's often encouraged. The same could be said for sports teams. Most people (not everyone) choose a team that represents their home town/state. Yet they have almost no influence in how the team does. while racial pride has a tendency to lead to bad things (usually violence) it is not irrational.


----------



## Wild (Apr 1, 2009)

I've not read through much of the thread yet, but i'll back read it. 
I'm a very un-competitive person and personally feel that people should not be "anti" one another for reasons to oppose against others. Most humans do rely on gang mentality, people will follow a crowd and act in (what they consider) an "appropriate" way against a slightly different crowd. The crowd may be a religious group, a sports team, a race or even just living on a different street to another person etc. These crowds aren't your own, you did not think up what the crowd stands for, it's simply human nature want to join a group and want that group to suceed. Just like the ape descendants in which we evolve from, (i'm a believer of most of the evolution theory, not many aspects of religion) we simply require a social support and allied network. Starting to loose what i'm talking about now.
The point is, I don't agree that people should group because, throughout all known history, it is almost always a group/crowd of people who will cause a clash with another crowd, because the group will simply think of themselves as either better than the other, or just think they're right and all others aren't. Each group wishes to "win", so will confront others, it's survival of the fittest, it's the way constantly evolving mind works within all living creatures on Earth. I truly hate the idea of the human genetics that have been lost in our history, due to battling early humans.
When i've read the whole thing, i'll try and post something that actually follows the lines of the thread haha. I also hope that doesn't offend anybody.


----------



## mjisgood21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Im white & proud to be.I don't see my race as beter or worse then another.I see all races equal.No race is any beter or worse then another.I just can't stand being around anyone that hates their own race & trys to get into a culture of another race & think just because they do it theyre that race.I know some of you are thinking who the fuck does that?Believe me theyre are ALOT of people like that.What I hate most is anyone that street talks.Don't know why it bothers me so bad,but I just can't stand it lol.


----------



## Crusso (Apr 5, 2009)

ELee said:


> I'm part of the best race out there!!!!!!
> 
> The Human Race!


Exactly! We are all the human race.

I would not say we are the best........ actually we are pretty low to be killing our own human people and also our environment that we live in.

Think about the advanced space civilizations that have highly developed morals. I like to call them Star Visitors.
I am not ashamed to be born a human in this materialistic, greedy world though.
I have a life ahead of me and I can help change the world. Together we can do it. 
We are all one.

Click HERE for some universal/spiritual laws every being should know.


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, seeing as I'm an Aryan male, if I talk about pride at all, I'm a neo-Nazi. I can definitely sympathize, my brother.

Now, I'm not saying I'm NOT a neo-nazi... heh.


----------



## Goldy (Apr 11, 2009)

i feel that the whole "racist" issue is over the top. if we're talkn about any other type of animal wed say they are different physically for example depending on where theyr from and their genetics etc. like dogs for example. a dogs a dog but theres small diferences btween al the dif breeds like there are between people from different countries. Its only "racist" really if you say this person isnt as good as me because they are black/white etc. noticing diferences isnt racist..just normal observations.


----------



## dahamma (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the question that was asked long ago is , "Is it wrong to be a proud white male" Racism wasn't the question "pride' was the question. So my question is why did this AUTOMATICALLY turn into a question of racism.


----------



## twostoned (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm very proud of my scandinavian ancestry
Vikings, mead, black metal
that's whatsup


----------

